# On-Road at "The Beav" Raceway, Beaver PA



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

It's about time to start a thread about ROADCOURSE racing here in Beaver, PA. I thought the topic title appropriate, since alot of racers refer to The Raceway as "The Beav". So, a little about the track:
We have an OZITE track that is 75 x 32 feet in racing area, carpeted pit areas, covered tables, chairs, cable TV, restrooms trackside, 100 fluor. lights, 200 amps of AC for JUST THE TRACK, heated floor, and air-conditioned air. We have an on-site hobby shop, and maintain a SMOKE-FREE environment. We also do NOT allow any "wintergreen"-based tire compounds, and will be switching exclusively to Jack-The-Gripper as the season starts. For meals, we bring-in Pizza Joe's pizza, and offer a PIZZA BUFFET(about 7 different types) for purchase at our cost, as well as offering about 10 different flavors of soda & bottled water. This facility was built BY RACERS, FOR RACERS, with no detail overlooked.
If you have questions, you may contact me at [email protected] or at (724) 728-5571 John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

John,

Sounds awesome. I "promise" to make it over this winter

Rob Love


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

For the seriousely bitten by the Race Bug-you can run at The Beav on Saturday and then run Sunday somewhere else too!!! 

The competition thereis really tough too. The are home to some super fast sedan and 12th scale drivers.

And the Pizza is awesome!!

Oh-I talked to John yesterady and we can run our Personal Transponders there as well.

Ray


----------



## bshields (Sep 27, 2001)

John,

When do you guys start (dates and times)?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*On-Road Start date/time*

Brian, nice to hear from you! We will be starting the first Saturday AFTER Labor Day(with practice friday night, day before). Doors open for racing at 1PM, with racing beginning at 3PM. Pizza to follow at about 5PM, and race completion at about 7PM. This earlier start is to accomodate all of you out-of-town racers, to allow you to get home at a decent hour. And, as Ray said above, the Saturday roadcourse allows everyone in the Tri-state area to enjoy 2 DAYS OF ROADCOURSE each weekend!!!!! The same will be for our "oval racers", but on Sundays. Thanks, and hope to see you Sept 5 or 6th!!! John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Wow, Shields is still alive!!


----------



## bshields (Sep 27, 2001)

Oh yeah, Im alive. Starting to get ready for the official start of the season. I raced twice this summer, so Im ready to start breaking some boards on a weekly basis (It wasnt too pretty)!!!! :lol:


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Kewl. Lets all hope the Indoor Champs go better for you, me, and Bean this year. :/


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Schedule at "The Raceway"*

Brian (& others), just a quick note to let you know that we will be racing roadcourse straight through the Fall with only the 9/27 race at Beaverrun(weather permitting), and The Halloween Race at the Gate 10/27 being our only times that we will not be racing here, inside. This is of particular interest to those who may be looking to race at their "home" track, and cannot because of schedules. Once again, we will be racing ALL OTHER Saturdays, other than the two posted above- even during Christmas, and New Years' weekends. So, pencil us on your calendars for the times that you "just NEED TO RACE" and can't at your local track.

Yesterday, we just ran our AMB R/C system (& Alycat software) for the first time, and the system performed VERY WELL!- it even accepted personal transponder inputs, and pronounced most names CORRECTLY! I can't wait for more names.................. See you on the 5th!John. :wave:


----------



## bshields (Sep 27, 2001)

Ahhhh John!!!! You went to modern software!?!?!?! I loved the old archaic (sp?) software because it performed flawlessly or you masked it so well.

Just kidding. It will be nice to use the PT at other tracks and if the new software blues strike, it's Saturday so it doesn't matter.

Eric,

I hope the Champs are better this year. Actually, for me, it couldn't be worse this year. No where to go but up. :tongue:


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Hi John,

With the new software, does that mean you won't be announcing the races? That was the best part of racing there is your announcing. "And there is Kelly Bean in the *Pink* car right behind, *my friend Dana*." That was great. :lol: 

Paul


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*John's NOT announcing?????*

Don't count on it!!!! Whether one likes/ or hates the way I run races, I feel that if I enjoy what I am doing, others will also join in on the fun. Hey, if R/C racing is not entertaining, then why are people paying to see it?? Although I STILL haven't gotten a call from Vegas yet...... :jest: Thanks for your concern, the computer's voice (Mary) is just a toy for now, we'll see if I can teach her how to say p-i-n-k ; THEN she may get a shot at "the BIG chair" John. :thumbsup:


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Maybe we can get her to talk dirty to us :lol: 

Paul


----------



## bshields (Sep 27, 2001)

Paul, your a geek!!!! :tongue:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

John,

Tell us more about the asphalt RC car race at the Beaver Run Race track your hosting. Chambers told me a little about it. I can run my 235mm Impact?

Thanks,
Ray
p.s. Paul-you are a sick little man!!!


----------



## MuchoMadness (Feb 11, 2003)

John,
You are the God of all RC announcers. Forget about that Mary chick.

Paul, you gotta stick up for yourself man, I can't bear to watch you brutalized by Brian & Ray.

Later-
Jason M.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

First, let me start by saying to Paul.... if you like, I'll rent her voice to you for $5.00/hr, or you can buy "her" at Alycat Software for $219.00 and get her to talk to you ALL THE TIME. :jest: 
Next, Ray, I wish I could give you more at this point, but right now, it looks like 2 of the major car clubs in Beaver COunty have pulled-out of the event; which could affect how many show, and whether it continues. If it does continue, and we can go (weather permitting), we have the entire skid pad for setting-up a race course and parking. So, if nothing else, you could bring your speed racer car and run hot laps.
Finally, Jason thanks for the kind words, but you haven't heard/met "Mary" yet..............John @ RJ :lol:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Labor Day's over so LET'S RACE!!!!!!!!!*

OK guys, I know alot more of you are reading this, than are participating on it. So,............... Anyway, the rug is currently drying from the "good cleaning" - yielding gallons of BLACK WATER out of the machine. Don't forget---- we are switching to JACK-THE-GRIPPER as the ONLY tire compound to be used here. If you have the "orange stuff" you may use the remainder of what you have left, and then PLEEEEEEEEEEZE buy 'Jack" to replace it. There will be a time/date in the future when ONLY "Jack" will be allowed, but not for a while. We want you to get the most of your money already spent.
This Friday starts the first time that we will be "practicing" BEFORE the next days' roadcourse race, so come on down! I will only vacuum the pits and any "marbles" on the outside of the racing/driving area after Friday's practice, so the rug will be worn in for Saturday's race.
Also, we will be using our new digital transponders/personal transponders for this weekend, so bring 'em if you have 'em!
Hope to see ALL of you over the next few weeks! John @ River Junction :wave:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

John-I had planned on making it out there this week to do some battery testing, but this short week combined with leaving for vacation has made that impossible. I'll be seeing you later on this summer/fall.

Ray


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

*personal transponders*

John,
Will you have personal transponders for sale?
What are the hours for practice Friday?
Whats new at the shop,any goodies?That Hitec CRX looks pretty cool.
Is Dan H. coming?I'd like to see that Yokomo.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Glitcher- we will have personal transponders for sale soon. Right now, they are at $73.00 each! When the dollar gains on the Gilder(sic), we will buy some.The practice hours on Friday are usually from 4 or 5PM to 9PM (Close). As far as new stuff, we have all types of tires coming in, Jack The Gripper, Fantom Motors, SMC batteries, various IRS goodies, etc. Check on Friday for the stuff (short week from Labor Day). Thanks, and see you Friday! John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## rcjunkie (Jul 17, 2003)

What's your assessment of the Allycat software?


----------



## MuchoMadness (Feb 11, 2003)

*Saturday Roadcourse Racing*

John,
Everybody who came over from the Akron-Cleveland area on Saturday had an awesome time! Great competition, fun layout, and as alway, the best pizza in R/C!

Thanks again!
-Jason M. :thumbsup:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

It's always a good time at "The Raceway",well run racing,stocked shop and all the new "fast" stuff.Great group of racers also,always willing to help out.
I can't make it this Saturday for road course(Moms birthday)but I'll run oval Sunday.

The new soft ware seems to work fine And John can still anounce the racing.He can give RCJUNKIE a better review of the operation of the program.

Don't forget,Hours are different from last season:
Sat.-road course doors open at 1:00PM
racing begins around 3:00PM
There is always a good turnout for sedan and 12th scale.
Sometimes we can run mod sedan also,but usually we run stock,depends on if we get enough folks to run mod.

See you there.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Message from John*

First, RCJUNKIE: So far, the Alycat software is working as they intended-no problems, and certainly NO SEIZURES! LOL The only criticism that I have is that it will take some time to sort-out the "flow" of the program, in order to use ALL of it's abilities. Meaning, I'm just using about 35% of what it has to offer- I'm just slow in learning, and in trying new stuff on a race day. It appears to be a far more stable program than the others on the market, and alot less expensive- $219.00 currently. At this time, I can say that I'm glad that I bought this program, and look forward to learning more about it in the future.
Glitcher: Thanks for the "props" about the races, and the hobby shop. As you know, if we (at River Junction Hobby) were in this for the $$$, we would already have our new store & track, and not be worrying about how many show up in the next race day. I feel confident that, with our continued zest for racing, that one day this will actually happen.
Jason & Ohio delegation- THANKS for coming, and don't get too comfy with the easy track designs- in the next few weeks we're going to start getting the pictures more & more difficult, so.................. Of course, this is in the interest of making better drivers out of EVERYONE!! Thanks! John @ RJ :wave: 
P.S. PIZZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Well, no seizures except for the start of the sedan A main. Sucked too, as the first start was smooth and clean, and the restart was....not. Oh well.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Info. about BEAVERUN race*

Thanks Stealth-Man for reminding me about that, but don't forget, it is NORMAL once in a while (Windows 98) for these things to occur. AND... the question posed was about the program, and how it operated.

Anyway, as of today***********The race at BEAVERRUN is OFF****

I talked with the lady in charge of it this morning, and they have the skidpad already committed for the vendors and stage, and cars. They also are going to be "short" of electric power too. With all this, we have decided to push this years' event (R/C car race) off to next year.
Please let your friends know of this change, as a number of people were planning on attending. Thanks, John @ RJ


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Yay!! I can finally post now that the new forum software is up......

Anyways, just wanted to say thanks for some good racing Saturday!!!! Looking forward to next week.
--
Chris


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I will discuss with Aaron and Jim about this Allycat-but we have a fortune tied up into the Jlap already. Rich Chang has been a proponent of Allycat for awhile now and I trust his judgement on these sort of things 100%. Its encourageing to hear about your success with it now.

Glad to hear your off to a great start. John-you run a great program. Sure you dont want to move to Cleveland and run our program???

hahaha
Ray


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Move???*

Ray, Ohio isn't my first choice, but $$ talks!! :jest: I/we (Sam & I) are more interested in promoting/helping the sport to grow, than to worry about our own personal fortunes- which, by the way, are nothing to brag about.LOL. John @ RJ


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Hey, anybody out there???????*

Just a quick post to see if some of you that read this(all the time) would like to contribute to the post?? I / we at the Raceway are ALWAYS interested in constructive ideas for bettering our racing operation. Well..........................................??????????????


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Well..........................................??????????????


 :devil:

How about 90 miles closer to Ohio?

Tracy


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

John: I'm glad to hear all is well at "The Beav". Tell Ray I'm comin' for him in the Stock Grocery Getter class at Cleveland. (Like I can get anywhere near him LOL). Oh well there's always 12th scale. Hopefully after my vacation rolls over in January I can get our crew together and we'll all roll in on you guys. :devil:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Doorman?? Ian??*

Tracy, yes 90 miles closer would be great, but who's gonna foot the bill for the move?? And where?? I want a stand-alone building, that is SOOOOOOOO big, that it has it's own climate! :jest: Seriously, though, I want to make the "next place" one that people will WANT TO DRIVE to, no matter the distance.
Ian, I wish you alot of luck in your attempts at overthrowing Ray..... it won't be easy. Hopefully, before January, you guys can make the trip over the border. Ray will be waiting, as well as the GREAT PIZZA!!! Thanks, John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

hey whats up john, its Dan. This hobbytalk thing is brand new for me but i just say the psot about the raceway and i just had to register so i could say a word or two. Have a good racing season everyone and whoever is going to the halloween race ill see you there.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Buddylee?? huh?*

OK, I give up.... why the BuddyLee503? I could better understand PSU.DAN , or Dan-the-Man, or?? But,.... whatever. So, how does it feel to be a contributing member to the board? Give us some insight. Later, John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Racing....*

Racing......you know, that thing we all love to do but not too many people are right now. Whats up with that? 

With that said....put your dresses in the closet and lets go racing!!!
Need lots of 12th scales this week too....and dont forget that sedan either.
:freak:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Chris,

I guess your getting bored beeting up on young John and little Danny.
I'll be there Sat. for you to beet up on.(Where's Ore when you need him?)
I picked up a XXXS.Gonna give it a try also.I know you tried one,did you run the same tires as TC3? or something wierd.

Where's that little b***h RayRay hiding at?


John P.-Can we do anything about that rude starting horn?I think the guy I got the XXXS from could here that!LOL


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

hmmmm...i think little danny was all over chris tail saturday and i was too nice to not take him out...lol sorry chris but who ever is coming on this saturday BRING YOUR 1/12th SCALE...we need to race


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Hey Buddy,
Hows that Yokomo?$$$$$$


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

I also cleaned the blood off my knife,I'll bring it(and try to stay out of the way).
Chris,I'll need my 4cell back.Dump it for me if you get a chance,Thanks.


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*tisk tisk*

Now you're gonna make me break out the fast stuff and actually work on my car/motors Danny Boy...lol I guess I'll start on it tomorrow after work. You comin down to practice?? I also happen to remember a few times that I was all over you like stink on a monkey.....and didnt take you out, just peddled it behind you till you STUFFED it.....hehe But hey.....we always make it a race at the end anyways when my pack pukes, ttyl man

Dude Man - I got your pack......I'll put it on the tray tomorrow if you're gonna come practice.


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

yea chris ill be at practice around 600ish i hope after i get back from the gym down here....


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Chris,I won't be practicing go ahead and use the battery,I'll need it saturday.


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

:devil: :wave: :devil:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Hey Little-T, you gonna get a Mini-T? Don't forget to e-mail me the parts you need from CRC. John.


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*This weeks racing*

Hello everyone, it was nice to see a decent turnout.....2 full heats of 12th and I think 3 heats of touring. Great racing from everyone too.

A mains went to:

Sedan - 1st...... 35 laps......Dana Bailes driving a XXXS
2nd.....35 laps.......(me) Chris Vogan driving a TC3
3rd......34 laps.......Dan Hartman driving a TC3

1/12 - 1st.....57 laps.....(me) Chris Vogan driving a Speedmerchant Rev.3
2nd....56 laps.....Dana Bailes driving a CRC Bloody Knife
3rd.....54 laps.....John Tortorice driving a CRC Bloody Knife

The turnouts should continue to grow faster now that fall is setting in, looking forward to it!!!

Remember......Think Fast, but Drive Faster!


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*Weekly race reports*

Chrisgt2,

Keep those weekly race reports posted.
I want to keep tabs on all you guy's.

One day work will let me off on a Saturday and I told John I would let him know, so he can lay the red (ozite) carpet out for me.

Hope to see you guy's sometime this year.
Take care.
Tracy  

p.s. Have you talk to your wife lately, or is she in Iraq?


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Chrissy?? She is in Texas now........dont talk to her much any more.

I think I'm going to The Gate Sunday....maybe I'll see you there!

Chris


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

Chrisgt2 said:


> Chrissy?? She is in Texas now........dont talk to her much any more.
> 
> Yeah! That's the one! She was going to the Army I thought?
> I won't get to the Gate next Sunday. I have to work Saturday and Sunday night.
> ...


----------



## TopRowSeat (Oct 18, 2002)

Cool! 3 full heats of sedan means that I'd have a good chance of winning the D main! (as long as I'm by myself)

Looks like summer is winding down. I've got a good chance of making it this weekend. I'll be making sure that wall at the end of the backstretch is sturdy. John, you may want to reinforce it... some steel plates maybe?

SteveMc


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Sturdy Wall??*

Steve, it is made of 3/4" plywood, re-inforced with 2 x 6's and on a 2 x 6 base screwed to the floor. If you move that, I'll buy your car, because it would be the toughest thing EVER MADE!! 
Doorman: Just quit your job and come racing! :tongue: 
Chrisgt2: Thanks for updating everyone on the races here. But, remember folks, the laps/times are ONLY GOOD for that week posted- we change our track picture every single week!!! This keeps people from being "bored" with the same picture, and promotes better driving/setup through forced practice. Call it "boot camp" for those who would like to travel to "other tracks" :lol: 
This week's track will be slightly harder than last, and we will get progressively harder, up to the Halloween race weekend. Thanks to those who visit this thread, John @ The Raceway :wave:


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Call it "boot camp" for those who would like to travel to "other tracks" :lol:



Yes sir! Sgt. John SIR!


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Ian, you need to start with a good crew-cut!! john.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Ian, you need to start with a good crew-cut!! john.



Oooooooh No, I'm just now starting to grow the Mop back out!!!


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> !!
> Doorman: Just quit your job and come racing! :tongue:
> 
> Oh John! I wish it were so easy.
> ...


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Me Race??*

Tracy, I haven't raced sedan since the end of last season, and, I have yet to have "Mary" announce my name!!! I'm in there, but she has never had THAT honor! :jest: I do plan on racing this season, since I can enable her to completely run a race event, but for now, I am too busy making sure that she does things right( & me too). I will be attending the Halloween Race, but not racing. I am "on the fence" about whether I am going to register for the Indoor Champs, or just be a pit (person) for all the really good drivers from here. I'll look forward to a good race with you sometime before the warm sun beckons to the outdoors again. John :wave:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Doorman,

Chuck Chambers is old.(and fast).


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

glitcher said:


> Doorman,
> 
> Chuck Chambers is old.(and fast).


You got the fast part right!  
Chuck keeps you honest on the track.

Later, Tracy


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*What's up at the Beav?*

Did you guy's take the weekend off?
I want to know the story......
Who's Hot? Who's Not?
Is John Tortorice still the Man????
Has Ray Darroch gone PRO??????
Come on John.....Give us a little something to work with.
The thread is on page 2 for cryin' out loud!!!!!

Tracy


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Something to work with??*

Well, let's see, Tortorice went to the Gate Sunday(he had a "social" to go to Sat.; Raymond has not started back racing yet; Chris was his usual "FAST" self; Dan (BuddyLee) was very fast, but had issues with the day  ..... ; Scott H. looked good for not racing all summer; dad Bob H. could have had a better day; Chuck & Frank were very consistent; Dana, Mike T., Rich M, etc. went to Cleveland, and .......... oh, one thing, the PIZZA WAS GREAT! How's that? It's hard to make something of a small turnout day. Hopefully, as time goes on, this will change, and I'll be posting more & more. Until then or sooner, John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

wow..i was called a fast guy..even though chris did beat me..i still put up the fastest lap time a few times throughout the day, hopefully next week ill turn that consistantly :devil:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Hey Buddy, c'mere, I got this "fast motor" and......LOL John


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

buddylee503 said:


> wow..i was called a fast guy..even though chris did beat me..i still put up the fastest lap time a few times throughout the day, hopefully next week ill turn that consistantly :devil:




Danny boy,what you gonna do with that Yokomo?It sure is pretty,have you ran it yet?Or are you just draggin it around to show off. :dude:


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

im prolly going to sell it...anyone interested???? :devil:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

buddylee503 said:


> im prolly going to sell it...anyone interested???? :devil:



Da! Yah,bring it Saturday and we'll talk.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Glitcher, it's already here, if you wanna look it over. John @ RJ


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Point Series at The RACEWAY??*

I'm starting this to see if some of you (our racers) want to have some sort of a point series over the winter. A few people in the past have mentioned this to me to try. Personally, I feel that a point series is an excuse to "encourage" racers to attend an event- (hey I'm being P.C. right now). And, if we were to do one, it would be COMPLETELY OUT of the normal weekly racing, I.E.- points would be accrued and/or prizes awarded at the end WITHOUT affecting our weekly gift certificate program. I feel that a racer should WANT to come on a weekly basis to my/our track, rather than be prodded into staying here week-in and week-out, just becasue they are "in the running" for some end prize or bragging rights. So, who else?? Just my deep thoughts, John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## TopRowSeat (Oct 18, 2002)

Sounds like a great idea to me.

My only suggestion would be to only take the best 8 out of 10, or whatever the numbers are, so that it is possible to miss a week and still be in the running.

Steve


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

*Points series*

I've always wondered how you divide up the points.
How do you earn points?
Depends on how often I would race wether I would join or not.So far it's been every other week.Or road racing one weekend and oval the next.
I think it's a good idea for people that can commit to it.
Keep the great ideas coming John!


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*1/12 Tc*

John,

Has anyone showed any interest in the new 1/12 Touring cars.
4 cell modified class. I know there was some talk around here about them. I wonder if they'll ever make the champs?

Hey! I vote for a Masters class at your track with a points series.
I'll have to e-mail you my points so you can talley them for me.
Oh! You mean I'll have to attend to be eligible. Darn work anyways.

See you for Thanksgiving. Maybe Halloween even.

Tracy


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Hey! A new class?! Count me in!


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*New Class???*

A new class?? Yeah, you would want one- you hardly ever come racing in the first place glitcher! :jest: I just HAD to get on you about your Mr. Mom duties :roll: Tracy, not a single person has discussed the 1/12 touring cars. there has been some talk about the Losi Mini-T's maybe running on the roadcourse, with a few small jumps............... I agree that we should explore a "masters class", but should limit entry (age) to 40 or 45 and up. I'm over 35 (slightly) and do not consider myself a "masters" candidate until I reach at least 40 or more. Any younger than 40, and one should just have to drive with the "yungins" and wait for his time. I think also, that we should be encouraging older racers to stick with racing, and try to develop "masters" or "seniors" (60+)classes nationally to give them a place to compete with their peers. This way, the public would see that almost 3 generations of a family could be doing this R/C activity TOGETHER. Just an idea....... Hope to see you for Halloween- or here? John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Another new track picture?????????????*

Flash!! I just finished making a "Raceway version" track picture VERY SIMILAR to what a number of you will be racing on in the coming week.. (hint- it has something to do with Halloween...........) Anyway, that's today's info. John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Well call your track this Saturday Mini-Me!!! Or Mini-Gate or something!!!


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Hey......................watch that "mini" stuff!!!!


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

*xxx-s*

My new car should be ready for this Sat.(XXX-S G+)
Anyone practicing Friday night?

I have to try it.(It matches my jacket).


The 1/12 sedans look cool!Do you think they would run 8 min?


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah....I'd love to get one of those 12th scale xrays......sweet. If you buy one I'll buy one Tom


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

I was eyeing the Yokomo's,we'll talk to John this weekend.
You racing Sat?


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I'll be at the Halloween Classic....


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Are they racing at the beav this weekend?


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

yeah...still racing.......probably a light crowd tho cause "everyone" will think "everyone else" went to the big race


----------



## JFCJ (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm trying to find a place to run tonite... Are there any races tonite? if so, what classes? starting time? and directions from cincy?

J


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

John,

Please pass on to Ray... Great job this past weekend. Getting better every time out and his modified skills are there. 

Make him stick with modified John. He's going to be tough there too.



RB Love


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Modified is more fun than stock anyway  And less messing around with motors.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Stealth,
You racing Saturday in Beaver?Who all's coming?
I need some Losi sedan springs,Orange and White,the heavy ones,got any?


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

I'll be there. Don't have any Losi springs.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

One of your guys spent a lot of time talking with me at Cleveland this past weekend, the Bud's Halloween Classic. Please identify your self. I have some comments and questions about the drawing you gave me.

David Lee


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Talked alot*

Hello, Mr. Lee, I was the one who talked with you this weekend. Please e-mail me at [email protected] and we can continue the discussion. Thanks for talking, and GOOD RACING! John Peoples, owner, The Raceway @ Beaver, PA :wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Ray D. from Rob Love*

Hey Rob, thanks for the comments. I have passed them on to Ray, and he will be continuing the "mod" racing. He still wants to focus on "stock" as well, and wants to WIN more "stock" races this season. So, you better polish-up your skills, 'cause he means it!!! You did a great job this weekend as well (even on Thursday)- I just wish I could have stayed to see the MAINS on Sunday. Keep up the good work, and come over here and race!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! John @ The Raceway :wave:


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi,

Here's a really stupid question.........
is this track near the BeavRun cart track??????
just wondering as we will heading out that way next summer and if it is I'll bring our R/C stuff just in case........

Totally lost
and confused


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Yes....our track is actually very close to Beaverun. So bring your RC stuff for sure!!

Chris


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*This is Ray speaking........*

ROB LOVE:
Just wanted to compliment you on your skills, they have improved greatly since last time we raced together. Also, thank you for the compliment and we will see you at The Champs

Ray Darroch


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

*MOD 1/12th*

Are you ready   chris?


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Chris????????*

Mod 1/12th scale? Did you recruit him, or is he "willing"?? Is Mr. T going to sponsor him as well?? You BOTH will need it......... :jest: I think I would be more concerned with doing well in stock, since that is what you primarily run, and Thanksgiving is weeks away............ Just a [email protected] RJ :wave:


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Think of that post more as a "ttt" type message...with some flavor.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Losi!


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Mod 12th......*

You nuts Lil T??? I'm not gonna race mod 12th.......dont have a car for it


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

I thought you had 3/12ths, but thats ok.


----------



## MuchoMadness (Feb 11, 2003)

*Racing This Saturday!*

What's up John & All the local Fellas!

Is anyone running stock 1/12th this Saturday? "My friend Dana", "Tortiricce-Del-Guapo", "Vogan", "Thomas" - will any of you guys be around?

Hope to see you guys Sat.
Thanks!
-Jason M.
:thumbsup:


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

i dunno if i count but ill be racing....just give me some batts and ill last the full 8:00 mins

Dan H


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Jason M!

Del guapo here, yes I will be attending. 

"Tortiricce-Del-Guapo" I like the phonetics on that one, looks like a good sig. (now I need a smiley with some hair...)



Tortiricce-Del-Guapo


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Buddylee,see me Sat.,I'll hook you up,just made a big score on 4cells.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Sweet! Cryul is now running for Xray. Now, eventually, I will have a killer setup for mod!  Probably about a month after the champs. Lol.


----------



## kyosho 7.5 (Nov 13, 2003)

hey could some one tell me were they race tc in clevland on saturday or sundays and if there is a web site or an address thanks


----------



## MuchoMadness (Feb 11, 2003)

Kyosho 7.5,

Sunday racing in Cleveland is at "The Gate" (Southgate Shopping Center) near the intersection of Rockside Rd. & Northfield Rd. For more info and directions to the track, go to www.the-big-al.com/norcar.

BTW - The best place to race on-road on Saturday is "The Beav"!
:thumbsup: 

Have Fun!
-Jason M.


----------



## RAYCER D (Nov 4, 2003)

Hey Buddylee503

b donk a donk lol


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

shes not a b donk a donk....shes a b dunk a dunk


----------



## MuchoMadness (Feb 11, 2003)

I guess you just had to be there.


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Man, it's ga dunk a dunk!

Get it right.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Best Place Saturdays*

Hey thanks to "Mucho" for his recommendation. We will be racing this Saturday (doors at 1PM, racing at 3PM) and then will NOT race next Saturday (Cleveland Indoor Champs). 
WELCOME to our "new" contributor to this thread- RAYCER D , who obviously is.................? Anyway, I personally wish him, and his teammates ALOT of luck this Thanksgiving weekend!! I will be there to take "group photos" :lol: 
Little-T, what is it with ga dunk a dunk? Is this supposed to be hyphen-ated? Is there anything that you don't know?????????????
Thank you to all that have come to practice for the upcoming race, and shoot for a better mains placing than you had last year. John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Ray can answer that one.

(UrbanDictionary.com has 'ga dunk a dunk' w/o any hyphens; we'll see what Webster has to say about that...)


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Oh yes, and if you happened to get a dead transponder battery last year, bring a rabbit's foot this year...


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey everyone, just sayin good luck to all of us that are going to indoor champs. Lets all have a good time and fun racing, and lets dig that factory guy for all the speed secrets. See everyone that is attending on Wednesday. :wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Little-T : If you get a "dead" battery this year in the mains, make you-know-who(bill) pay you back for your entry...........
Buddy: Your new bodies are done, and YES, GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO ARE RACING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I hope Raymond doesn't reply to that, because he needs to GET THINGS READY!!! We are going over to the "Gate" Tuesday afternoon, and get some track time in with his new team "captain"- TODD HODGE!! Yes, you read this correctly...........
See you Wednesday, John @ RJ


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

John,don't forget those Losi banners!
Have fun,see ya Sunday.


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Wow. Ray Darroch running for Losi. Awesome. Good for Ray. He deserves it.......

Good luck to everyone at the Champs.

RB Love


----------



## PanMan (Mar 29, 2003)

I just want to be one of the first to congatulate Ray on his impressive showing at the Cleveland Indoor Champs. I wasn't there, but judging from the results posted on the web, Ray ran extremely well.

Stock Touring A Main - 3rd place

Stock 1/12th B Main - 2nd place

Modified Touring E Main - 8th place

Again, congratulations to Ray and all other participants from River Junction.

Let's face it - anytime you even QUALIFY for an A Main at this type of event, YOU'RE DOING SOMETHING! Ray's performance was commendable!

From an old oval guy ......

Kevin


----------



## RAYCER D (Nov 4, 2003)

Thanks Kevin,

It was a long week but we all had fun. My new Losi cars are awsome I just need a little more than a week with them to make them perfect but there close. 


And a congrats to everyone else from team beave for how well they did.

buddylee great job keep it up.



Keven one more thing you are not just an "old racer" you still kick a$$.


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Ray Ray,

Awesome weekend bro. The Losi cars were simply awesome. I am happy for you to be on that Team. Hodge is a great guy....



RB Love


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey John,

I want to address something w/ you that seemed to get you miffed at the Race. But it was meant as a compliment. I knew you were right behind me when we first looked at the track and I said this looks like something JOhn cooked up and that I should have run at Beaver, PA not my own track. You seemed annoyed at that. So just so you know-it was a compliment to your challenging track designs-not an insult!!! I can tell you for sure I was never comfortable in the "Beaver-esque" chicane onto the front straight and my mistake in that corner 100% cost me my shot at the A-Main. I was Crushed after that run-I was almost in tears!!! I dont think I could be more upset with myself as I was at that moment. 

See ya soon,
Ray


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Miffed?? Not really, ....................*

Ray H.- I really wasn't "miffed" at your comment. I really was glad to hear it, but a little disappointed that people look to our track as too difficult to race at (at times). The SOLE PURPOSE for my changing our track often, and making difficult pictures is just what happened this weekend. Local racers show-up at a "national-level" event, and adjust VERY QUICKLY to the track layout. This adaptabliity gives our guys an advantage when encountering new track layouts. I just wish (out loud) that the field could be more even for ALL racers attending an event such as this............. with a new picture for ALL to drive.........

Ray Darroch- I just want to PUBLICLY COMMEND YOU on your awesome driving skills, given the MANY obstacles that you were presented with this weekend. (New cars -2; body stupidly mounted too low-1; no computer for the dyno..........etc.)
Dan Hartman- I want to thank you for your help leading up to this race, and your dedication to R/C in general. Keep it up, and you'll be chasing Ray-Ray down!! :tongue: 
Finally, thank you to all of "our racers" and friends that raced and came to watch the Indoor Champs 2003. I really appreciated the support that you gave, and want to remind you that this is why Sam & I built "The Raceway" and continue it's operation, even in bad economic times. Thanks you, John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Jon Orr: Us Indoor 1/12 Champion*

Finally, I wanted to start this new reply to congratulate JON ORR on his unbelievable win in the 1/12th MOD "A". That race shows that he STILL has what it takes to be a real champion!!! He IS MR. 1/12th scale!!! 

Great job Jon, and hope to have a better/bigger place for you to unleash your 7T on in 2004!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for your friendship, and help to all of our racers at the Raceway!!! John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## TimK (Nov 20, 2003)

Will there be racing at the beave this saturday? i came for the first time two weeks ago and loved it. So if there is racing ill see you there.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Hello, yes, we will be racing UN-Interrupted through the New Year. Thanks for the compliment! John @ RJ


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

I would like to thank John @ river junction for all the help he gave me this weekend to make my B main appeance happen.

Ray Ray- Don't listen to John ill always be chasing you and thanks for the support, and great job this weekend!!

To the rest of the beaver crew thanks for coming down to watch us and supporting with your cheers.

CONGRATULATIONS JON ORR....he's BACK


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

I havent seen a 12L wheeled that well in a long time, congrats to "mr 12th scale" himself!

I'm already dreading the days when ill get beat by little Orrs....


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

littleT said:


> I havent seen a 12L wheeled that well in a long time, congrats to "mr 12th scale" himself!
> 
> I'm already dreading the days when ill get beat by little Orrs....



If you don't want to get beat by Orrs,stay in the canoe.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

LittleT, that day will probably come alot sooner than you think. Like next month. LOL.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*Mod at RJT??*

Are you guys running Mod Sedan there? Gate wont be ready till January so I was thinking of coming out for a race this month!!! LIke to run Mod, but stock is of course JUST fine!! I'll bring all six of my smelly/overheatin' 4 mag handouts!! hahaha!!!

How about more info on that Tease about a new facility in 2004??? HHmmm???? I'd love to see the IFMAR worlds held in the midwest someday soon!!!

Ray


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Mod?????????????????*

Ray, really, do you want to run MOD on one of "my tracks"? :devil: I think we can scare-up a few to run with you, but I was hoping to develop a 19T "mod" class after Cleveland instead...........
The info. about the upcoming project is fairly secret, but I can say that the facility will be possibly the largest on the Eastcoast, both in On-road and Off-road indoor. That should be sufficient to get some rumors going.................. :jest: More to come when dates/ funding are in place. Thanks for asking, John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey-if it makes me a better driver-right??? :lol:

19 turn class is cool. A lot of Gate racers are talking about it too. Both for 12th and Sedan. I ran it a lot last spring.

I am sure if we both support a 19 turn class-well both get better participation.


----------



## RAYCER D (Nov 4, 2003)

Little T - Bucket,Wheel,Who Ha,Hoopty,Pile,Dialed,Mixers,Wood Chucks.ect. lol

Just wanted to say congrats to John Orr. He is a wheel. Lets see how many more he can TQ and WIN this season.


Glitcher- you have funny jokes. 


See you all saturday (if im not working)


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

Yo.. Superstar.. e-mail me so we can keep in touch. [email protected] 

Nice running last weekend.. had a lot of fun.


----------



## RAYCER D (Nov 4, 2003)

Bobby you've got mail. Had alot of fun at the champs too. Good job!! 

see ya at the next race


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Ray, you forgot our little talk at the restaraunt afterwards about AMBIENT temperature...


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Roadcoursing through the holidays!!!!!!!!!!*

This is an invitation extended to all who want to race roadcourse over the holiday time. At the Raceway, we will be racing without interruption, through the holiday season, into 2004. We race Saturdays, with the doors opening at 1PM, and the racing beginning at about 3PM. Pizza arrives at 4:30PM, and the projected race end (with about 40 in attendance) will be at about 8-8:30PM. Race fees are $10.00 for the first class, and $5.00 for every additional class, with prizes given-out to ALL MAINS WINNERS- First in the A Main wins a $10.00 gift cert. from the hobby shop, while the first place in ALL OTHER MAINS wins a "FREE" race entry($10.00 value). So, come over/up/down or whatever, to Beaver, PA, to run with some of the best competition in the tri-state area. Our track designs change WEEKLY, so if there is a track picture that you do not like, then wait until next week.........maybe for one that you will REALLY DISLIKE!! :jest: Thanks, and hope to see you soon, John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

John,you forgot to mention that if you don't like the saturday track,maybe try the track on Sunday.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Sunday racing?*

Hey, I thought the "Sunday track" was for those whose lives just go in circles.......... :jest: We will be having an INTERESTING track for tomorrow's races..... :devil: Hey, if you survived Cleveland, then one of "MY TRACKS" won't be too bad! Hope to see everyone for roadcourse! John @ RJ


----------



## PanMan (Mar 29, 2003)

John - Watch how you talk about the oval guys. Some of them may just be reading this thread!

Kevin


----------



## PanMan (Mar 29, 2003)

Remember that the "oval guys" were racing at "The Beav" wayyyyyyyy before anyone was turning right.

Kevin - again


----------



## bshields (Sep 27, 2001)

Oval guys can read?!?!?!? :jest: 


Just kidding :tongue:


----------



## PanMan (Mar 29, 2003)

Yes, oval guys can read.

I'll admit it's difficult to get our heads turning from left to right as we go across the page (we're used to looking left or straight ahead), but we've adapted.

Maybe someday, if we try real hard, we'll be as good as the on-road guys.

I'm just kidding, too!

Kevin


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Is this the OVAL THREAD??????????????*

Ha! I'm glad to see that our "oval guys" read other posts about the track that they frequent. Sorry about the circle comment, but you know, roadcourse guys gotta stick together............. Thanks to Brian for chiming in, and hope to see you here over the holidays? 
See all of you soon, John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## PanMan (Mar 29, 2003)

Oval guys HAVE to read the on-road posts. John has essentially ignored the oval thread in the "other" place on this site.

John - by your latest post, I take it that you're claiming to be a "roadcourse" guy. On Sunday, I'll have to tell all the lefties that you consider us second class citizens. You may no longer be our favorite race track owner.

Kevin


----------



## PanMan (Mar 29, 2003)

By the way, did anyone note the size of the two areas on this site?

On Road threads - 31,625

Oval threads - 58,847

There are more of us oval guys and we type like crazy!

Yes, it's a slow day at work and I have some time on my hands - just in case you were wondering.

Kevin


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Second Class Citizens???????????*

Kevin!! I don't know what to say, except that I reply where there are actually POSTS!!!!!!! :jest: Really, our "oval guys" are a little behind-the-times when it comes to forum banter.......... Anyway, I DO APPRECIATE the fact that you CAN READ, and make intelligent (and spelled well) comments! :lol: Hope to see you and your non-chatting oval buddies tomorrow. John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey there. I hope to join in on the road course in the near future. Just built a XXXS. I am sure I will get my clock cleaned, but I should at least beat one person that shall remain anonymous... (Allen) – oops. (If he would ever get off the oval and try something thought-provoking) Just kidding of course! :devil: I hope to join in on all the fun soon! :dude: 
Mike @ Steel City


----------



## TopRowSeat (Oct 18, 2002)

*Stock Brushless*

Hey John.. I see that Novak has apparently released the SS4300 version of their brushless motor. This is supposed to be the equivalent of a 27 turn stock motor. 

For those who haven't seen it:

http://www.teamnovak.com/products/MOTOR/ss4300.htm

Somebody on RC Tech said a couple of the southern California guys had them and that they were good.. but not quite as fast as a well tuned stock. The difference being, of course, that the brushless doesn't require any maintenance.

Two questions....

First, are we allowed to run these at The Beav for stock racing?

Second, if so, can you get me one? How much are they?

Whoops, that's three questions....

For everyone else... what do you think of running these? Since I've just reached the point where I'm considering buy a lathe, new esc, etc. This really would be cheaper pretty quickly. It doesn't seem to be a performance advantage... just a maintenance advantage.

Any thoughts, objections or discussion?


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Initial cost is the only problem that I can see getting a class started.
If they are slower then noone will want to run them in stock sedan.
Just my thoughts,see ya'll Sat.
Is Ray Hodge racing or working?


----------



## RAYCER D (Nov 4, 2003)

Racing


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Hey,Little T,
Anywhere I can down load and print a gear chart in mm's?


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

RAYCER actually works?


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

*Rollout*

Heres a Spreadsheet in mm as per your request:

http://www.gpmodels.co.za/club/documents/rollout.xls

(just change the tire size cells to your liking and print)

Heres some more that may help others:

Rollout charts from Mike Lufaso's Website

*96* tooth spur -> http://www.chemistry.ohio-state.edu/~mlufaso/rc/setup/12l3/96rollout.pdf

*98* tooth spur -> http://www.chemistry.ohio-state.edu/~mlufaso/rc/setup/12l3/98rollout.pdf

*100* tooth spur-> http://www.chemistry.ohio-state.edu/~mlufaso/rc/setup/12l3/100rollout.pdf

*104 * tooth spur-> http://www.chemistry.ohio-state.edu/~mlufaso/rc/setup/12l3/104rollout.pdf

Heres one I found on google with the query "rollout chart":

http://www.coyotehobbies.com/1.12.rollout.pdf

And as for conversions:

Rollout = (Pinion Size)*(3.14159)*(Tire Diameter)/(Spur Size)

1 in = 25.4mm. Conversely,
1 mm = .0394 in.

(rounded to 3 significant figures)

These were created with 12th scale in mind (thats all that matters).

However you may find them useful for any pancar.

Little T

***Sidenote for Ray: These charts are most effective at ambient temperature.


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

*My Newest Sponsor*

Oh Ray, check out my newest Sponsor!

(Right there on the servo)

http://earth.prohosting.com/tc3er/ATR.htm


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks "T".See ya Sat.
Ya,RaycerD works,he actually gets a little dirty!
A little advise RayRay,STAY OFF THE SNAP-ON TRUCK!!!!


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Sponsor??*

Hey "T" , I LOVE ambient cells!! They are so, ..so, average!! LOL I have a "new" layout set for this Saturday, and you might like it. It's good for a 1/12th scale, just NOT MOD!
Yes, Raycer works, and no, the Snap-On truck won't let him inside anyway... :lol: Also, he is closer to being named Ray Presto, than Ray Hodge, but we'll see........
Steve, I did have this great post a day ago, but pressed the WRONG KEY, and deleted every word of that sucker  Basically, I said that practice and consistency win races, and people should focus on those things first. I do like the brushless idea, but the buy-in requires BOTH a new ESC, and the accompanying motor, which are not cheap. We'll have to see how a brushless race plays-out in January at the Novak race in Wisconsin. That will be the first race containing a class for just them. Until Saturday, John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

Since Mr. Zippy now runs for the good guys, does that mean more XXX-S parts in the hobby shop? After I hit the obstical(s) in the middle of the staight and break I will need to fix my ride. :drunk:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Steve and John,
I don't think anyone would have a problem with anyone running a brushless set up as long as it's not an obvious advantage.I know that I would encourage it just to see how they do with aggressive racing conditions.
But that's not my decision.


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*littleT is my Hero!*



littleT said:


> Oh Ray, check out my newest Sponsor!
> 
> (Right there on the servo)
> 
> http://earth.prohosting.com/tc3er/ATR.htm


Oh littleT!
Is that the same chassis that you bounced all over that straight away with in NC? I'll bet the bottom is carpet smooth.
Have you talked to Mucho Madness lately?
I should see him tonight at Ron Micks x-mas party.

Hope to race with you soon.
Tracy


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Tracy, I changed to a different chassis for good (carpet) luck, the other one just wasn't doing it for me....

Last time I talked to Mucho was at the Champs.

Have fun at the party,

LittleT


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey, how did the racing turn out this weekend? Hope the snow did not keep too many away.


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

All you need to know from me mike is that i had misfortunate glitching problems that caused me to break in both qualifiers...im sure john will fill us in on the other stuff...
Dan


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

What ever you say "D-Main" Dan :devil:


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

The "Old Pro" laid it down in 12th scale, I had enough rip to pull a power move on him to pass on the outside of a turn in the beginning....but that soon was useless as I began to drive like a woodchucking mixer....


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

What is a "Woodchucking mixer"


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Gotta love those midwest terms....


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

"D"-main Dan yuk yuk yuk.
Did you win that race?
I'm probably going to sell my Bloody knife with a crap load of extras(tires,parts, screws,bodies,etc.) look me up at the track or e-mail me if interested. [email protected]
It's a nice car,I'd like to see one of our racers get it rather than ebay or something.
I broke a shock shaft on my Losi!I've never broken a shock shaft,Even in off road!Thats wierd.I think I'll try the Associated shafts(advise from "T")
It looked pretty good before that happened(finally)!
I kinda like getting done early,but I'd rather see more racers,where is everyone?
It was good to see Rico Thomas there and watch the master lay the smack down,thanks for coming Mike.And I would like to thank Mike and Ben for their tuning advise,it really paid off.  
I might be there Sat. but I'm getting busy with the holidays approaching,I won't know for sure until closer to the weekend.
Hope to see ya'll soon.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Woodchucking Mixer??*

Is that a "social" for little boy & girl woodchucks? How about something like the old Bass-a-matic from Saturday Night Live? :jest: 
Mike, really, Dan DID HAVE glitch problems, and they were solved for the Mains. Unfortunately, he has overspent on "glitz", which is now Americanized in the word GLITCH!! That would mean that "Glitcher" /Glitzer spends WAY TOO MUCH on R/C?!?!?!?!?!?! 
I too, would (obviously) like to have more racers attending, but am clueless as to why we have alot less racing than last year. Since this is the only place to race for a few more weeks, then we SHOULD be having a record-setting attendance. Maybe in a couple of months.........John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

John,

Nothing would please me more than to come run there-but to be honest-I and most of our hardcore racers are being worked like dogs three days a week so Saturday becomes "to do list" day if you catch my drift!!!
I dont think we even sent more than one guy to the CRL Race in Toledo!!! Thats pretty bad.

Will you be open the 28th?

Ray


----------



## MuchoMadness (Feb 11, 2003)

*Hey Fellas!*

Sorry I haven't been able to get over your way, but I've been sick w/ some kinda flu-like crap since about 2 days after the champs.

I saw the earlier posts. Has Michael "The Golden One" Thomas found a resurgence and come back out to play? Can this be true?

Anyhoo- who wants to play with 1/12th scales this weekend? Any takers- Guapo, Dana, Rich, Zippy, Dan, Mr. Thomas?

BTW- I think a "Woodchucking Mixer" is an alcoholic drink commonly consumed by Italian-American fellows with big nappy fro-like haircuts.
Kinda like Guapo. Anyway, that's what I heard.  

Later fellas-
Mucho
:thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Ray & Jason, thanks for the posts. I was just chatting out loud to see if anything would put their .02 in. Jason, I hope you are feeling better, and Ray, thanks, but I know it takes alot to watch/raise a baby and try to set-up an R/C track too.(I only know about the track thing first-hand though...)
Of course, we will be open the 28th and the 4th/04; the 11th/04;the 18th/04, etc. Nothing changes, except we all get a little older each and every week :lol: 
We are thinking about having a BIG RACE sometime in January. Does anyone have a date that they would prefer? Let me know. [email protected] RJ :wave:


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

A date which allows me to run (unnecessarily loud, inflected, and unclear voice) MOD 12th.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Well,let's see,Jan 1st-no,can't do that one.
Uh,Jan 7th-no,can't do that one.(serbian Christmas).
Uh,Jan 2nd-no,can't do that one-might be going to Maryland to play in the dirt.
Uh Jan 3rd-no can't do that one-how ever I did get out of working that day but I'll be cleaning all the dirt out of my M8.
Any other days are good for me.
Any big races coming up we could have a "warm-up" for?


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

you know me im always up for racing, maybe not the 10th b/c of the novak race, i may actully go to that...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey, I hear "Alen" cleaned house last week with finally making his "57" laps! He said he really kicked butt... Tell me this is not so!~ :hat: I know he is venturing south for the remaining 2 off road races to try to snag a trophy! Yikes! Are there any trophy or award races at the Beav? 
I am looking forward to running with the Beav in the near future... I will be racing on Sat... but now I need to build a Pan car so I can join the "left turn only" club! have fun! :roll:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Yes, Mike,(Allen-57 laps) but that was on OVAL, and not roadcourse. He stopped roadcourse last season, when,...............fill in the blank :drunk: . We are planning on having one of our FAMOUS "Big RACES" in the month of January, but the date has not been finalized. We would LOVE to have you run on Saturdays with the guys, and (for sure) want you to race on Sunday with your buddy Allen. I will make sure that you both are in the same qualifier, to insure at least 2 races together! :jest: Don't forget that NEW LOSI Sedan when you come back on Saturday morning from MD!! John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Looking forward to some Saturday Races... although I have a class starting up in Feb for a few months.  However, I will have to figure out what good Pan car to run for Sundays. I would be willing to "bet" that I beat Allen the 1st time out ever. haha... I don't mean to pick on him... he is a fun guy... but it is hard to resist as he puts a show on by himself. lol :jest: 

Good luck racing this weekend.

Mike


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Is anyone going to practice this friday?


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

Yea, little T needs to practice not getting nervous when hes driving jon orr's body's....


hey john im tippin


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

http://earth.prohosting.com/tc3er/Tippin.htm


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

I thought the new math was bad,the new language is even worse!
I can't figure either one out.

Has anyone got a feeling about what the turn outs might be for this weekend?I'm trying to decide which day to race.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Which Day???*

Hey Glitcher, why not race BOTH DAYS and solve the problem. We may end up have a pretty good crowd for Saturday, with Ohio people itchin' to race, and Sunday might be a little "light" as some have holiday plans... Sam & I hope ALL OF YOU have a safe and Happy Holiday!! John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Cool.I was "tipping" towards Sat anyhow.
"tippin"
"tipped"
(Is that correct "T"?) :thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Tippin??*

So, "cow tippin" is WHAT???????????????????????


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

theres no such thing as cow tippin...and to clear things up, read little T's link, that explains tippin...and i think hes right all the fast guys are tippin....i guess i need that to go fast :tongue:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Has anyone found cans with dobber type lids.I like them better than the brush in the Jack the gripper.


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Your best bet is to pour your compound into a can that satisfies your needs, in this case, a dauber. 

This doesnt solve the problem of having a fresh dauber everytime you get a fresh can of Jack.

If memory serves correctly, they put the brush on the can for the On Road Nationals one year. Allegedly in Holland, where they make Jack, racers used rags to get the compound from the can to the tires. Something was requested for that race to be more substantial than rags, so they attached those lovely brushes to the cap.

I just learned to live with the brush, but i would much prefer a dauber.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Bingo Dauber Bottles*

Hey guys, we are experimenting with Bingo Dauber Bottles, and refilling them with "Jack" to see if the sponge will last. So far, after one weekend, they do. More to follow........John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

How can I glue a cotton ball on to steel?  
Anyone seen any huge Q-tips?
Very,very small sheep?
I try not to worry about the dauber thing but,every time I see "T"'s hair,it reminds me of my dillema.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

If you find a big enough dauber,you won't have to tip. :thumbsup:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Oh ya,catepillar's!
1,000,000 dust bunnies.


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*Bingo??????*



[email protected] said:


> Hey guys, we are experimenting with Bingo Dauber Bottles, and refilling them with "Jack" to see if the sponge will last. So far, after one weekend, they do. More to follow........John @ RJ :wave:


Hey John! Why do you want to use JTG at Bingo any ways?
How many cards do you play a night?
What, the second hand cigarette smoke wasn't bad enough for you, so you started using tire dope?
Are you getting out of the shop enough through the week?

You guys at "The Beav" have a good New Year.
See you at the races. (Hopefully!)

Tracy


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Second-hand smoke??*

Hey Tracy, I know that it's been a while since you have been here, but there is still NO SMOKING in our facility-even for Mr. Zippy. The "Jack" with a little color added will do fine for all the old women when they come here and play bingo, because the racers won't be using it- they need to come race first. But, on a lighter note, a big CONGRATULATIONS goes out to Ray Darroch, as he now is running for JR Radios as well as his previous supporters. I hope your "New Year" gives YOU more time to come racing, as I have it right here above me anytime I want to (which is never), but I did have my days of practice...... Happy New Year to ALL!!!! [email protected] RJ :wave:


----------



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

Happy New Year to all! Was wondering if there is gonna be any racin at the Beav this weekend? Maybe some oval? 

Thanks , Dale


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Yes.Normal schedule.

Sat-Road course-Hobby shop open at 10:00AM-Race track open at 1:00PM-Racing begins around 3:00PM.

Sun-Oval-Hobby shop and Race track open-1:00PM-Racing begins around 3:00PM.


----------



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks for the fast info. Maybe I can get out and run a few laps. Been awhile since I had some of that BBQ Chicken pizza also!


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Turn to top.


----------



## TimK (Nov 20, 2003)

Was wondering if there will be practice this week. I just got a new 12th scale and would love to put it on the carpet. I also need to try to keep my stinking losi from flippin over all the time. Thanks Tim.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Practice??*

Yes, Tim, every Friday from about 4PM to close (9 PM), we have roadcourse practice. It's just $5.00 per racer for the time. Thanks, and hope to see you Friday! John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

*Flipping Losi*



TimK said:


> I also need to try to keep my stinking losi from flippin over all the time. Thanks Tim.


What set-up do you have in your car?Tires,ride height,servo,etc....perhaps we can help before you get there.
P.S.:Losi's do not stink(unless you cook a motor or something).Although TC3's have a unique odor :devil: 
What kind of 12th scale did you pickup?


----------



## TimK (Nov 20, 2003)

I picked up a speed merchant 1/12th. Was a little strange as there is no manual for the kit. Any who my losi set up is this : Ride height 5mm. 
front droop 2mm. rear droop 5mm. 60wt all around white springs up front. black on the back. hmm what else...ohh diff upfront and in back. I just got a standard servo in there and i run a monster horsepower with a GT7. I am still confused by tweak.  ANY suggestions are welcome. If you see the guy driving the blue and white losi into the walls...that is me. :freak: 
THANKS TIM.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

*flipin xxxs*

If you are going Friday let me know,I'll stop in with my tweak station.
What tire compound are you running?Purple/orange on front and purples on rear are what most folks run.
Check your camber,should be 1-1.5 degrees at most.
Make sure none of your shocks are pre loaded,there should be some slop between the spring and the spring collar when at full droop.
Check your tires edges for peeling.
If your running 28mm Jacos you should have stops on the spindles or TC3 wheel hexes or they may rub.
Good luck,maybe I'll see you Fri. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Speedmerchant*

TimK

I just so happen to run a SpeedMerchant 12th scale........and won with it last saturday.....I can answer all your questions and help you set it up.

*****Anyone else*****
Ray and I are planning on going to "The Gate" Sunday, in case anyone would like to tag along.

Chris Vogan

2 AE TC3's
Speedmerchant Rev.3
Terminator 12
12L3
12L30
Hyperdrive oval
T3


----------



## TimK (Nov 20, 2003)

I will be there Friday the whole time. I will have my car setup with the caster as you said. I run plaid/purples tires. I use AE hex to stop the binding. To be honest when i swapped out the losi hexes for the AE hex alot of the traction rolls stopped. I think the extra width helped alot. Chris- I am sure glad that someone down there is running my new load. I am sure i will be running around lookin for help all night friday and saturday. One thing I know for sure is I have to learn how to use the tire truer at the track. Both sets of wheels i run are uncut. As far as the Gate is concerned.... I go there every sunday. If you haven't seen the new track you are missing out. I like it alot but i like the beave equally as much. At the gate just rubbing the wall will cause you to break. The beave as a whole seems more down to earth also. (lots of serious guys down there in cleveland.) Basically I just love running anytime any where. The Gate and the Beave are my 2 choices i run every week. Everything else just doesnt compare.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

You are correct.
The quality of people and quantity of fun is much higher in Beaver than anywhere else I've raced.
I'd rather run in the "C" main with my buds than strive to make the "A".(Yea,right,Like I could) :freak: 


(John may call that "sand bagging"-Chuck definantly would!).

Tim,if I get there Fri,I'll true up your tires,show you how.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Hey Dude, (dood?) thanks in advance for fielding the chat. I've been sick this week, and just not about typing too much. Heck, "Mary" may have to take over more of the events over the weekend............well, we'll see  As far as "sandbagging" no, in this case I would not consider it. Thanks for the great comments, though about racing here. it REALLY IS all about you the racers! John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

I missed this weekend,but I'll be back Sat.

How did Ray Hodge and Chris Orr do at the other place?

I gotta get Chris to sign my issue or Extreme R/C!

Chris Splashett
Chris Blackstock
Chris Tortorese


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Ray qualified 3rd, behind Mo and RB. He got a bad start, got punted around some, and unfortunately, broke during the Main. 

Danny put in a great run and finished 3rd, behind but catching up to RB. 

Chris made the A, but I can't remember where he finished. Sorry. He also had a bad 'meeting' with a backmarker chuck who wouldn't move over, and broke his 1/12th in the first round, beyond fixing at the track.

I finished 2nd in 19T TC. With a motor I bought about 15 minutes before the start of my Main. No truing, no tuning, no dynoing. Just stuck it in and geared on Jimmy's recommendation. Lol.


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

Stealth....Chris started 7th in the A and finished 6th. Not sure who the "backmarker" was, the entire second half of the field were pretty equal. Chris and and I had a little battle for a couple of laps when he ended up behind me but our lap times are identical so when racing for a spot, he is going to earn it :thumbsup:, I finished 7th a couple of seconds behind him after parking it with a couple laps to go. The results for the heats and the main can be found at www.clevelandcarpetracing.com. Go to the results tab and you will find it under the jlap site. Everything you would want to know. Hope you guys come up again this weekend.

By the way, the Xray looked great in the main....Ballistic motor and looked very smooth!

Eric J


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

It was that Warpspeed Racing chassis under the body that makes it handle so well!!  The rest is up to Stealths mad skeeeels!!!

Ray


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Chrisgt2 said:


> TimK
> 
> I just so happen to run a SpeedMerchant 12th scale........and won with it last saturday.....I can answer all your questions and help you set it up.
> 
> ...


Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!! I'm gonna have to find someone to make the trip up North with me this weekend. I also need to secure a Saturday off before the Nats so I can come race at the Beav!!


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Ian at the "Beav"??????????????*

Really???????? Tell me it isn't so................John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Really???????? Tell me it isn't so................John @ RJ :wave:


Ohhhhh Yesssss, One Day I shall escape my vocational torment on a Saturday and venture to PA to RULE THE BEAV!!!!! :devil:


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

CypressMidWest said:


> Ohhhhh Yesssss, One Day I shall escape my vocational torment on a Saturday and venture to PA to RULE THE BEAV!!!!! :devil:



wow, ian racing at the beave...i dunno if i could handle the excitement :jest: it would be great if you brought along some of the other cleveland boys to motivate them in coming to a great track.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Hey Buddy,.................*

Yes, that too, but Ian needs to bring the guys from SOUTH & SOUTHWEST OHIO [email protected] RJ :wave: 
Rob Love, Chris D, Mo, etc.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Since the Snookster is on line now I was wondering when he's gonna try turning right once in a while again.(in a Losi I hope!) :dude:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Where's those Ohio boys at?
Coming this Sat?

John,how's snook doing spending my money?


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*What? Are you missing a credit card?*

He's doing just fine. He & Eric are making a mid-to-high level cost car to run Spec. :lol: You didn't leave a credit card laying around somewhere did you?? Just wondering..........the cash register was smokin'! [email protected] RJ :wave:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

"How fast do you want to go"$$$$$$$$$


I think we will run it in stock or 19T.


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Glitcher Saturday nite still not good for me yet.Will start to pratice soon.HPI Pro4 looks good to me,maybe 12 scale.
Since the Chosen One is self safishent and never around would like to help John with the next big driver ''The Raceway'' at River Junction will produce.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

"Big" driver? Meatstick is about 6'7" isn't he?

Remember I have a 1/12th for sale.
Special price for you!

Better hurry,meatstick was checking it out. :tongue: 

PRO 4? WHAT"S WRONG WITH YOU? Try a Yokomo instead or someone makes a TC7? or TC4? or something like that,the "A" main used to be full of them,probably pick one up cheap.


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

AAAAhhhhhhh......the Pro 4 is the car baby, I'll have the first one at the Raceway.......had my eye on it for a while, gonna put it in the main. My luck with the TC3 hasnt been so good lately.

Chris


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

which one is meatstick???allen is just a little stick...wait...stuck in the pipe


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

(Next Big Driver) dose not mean 6'7'' Not a big secret who.
Works hard,PRACTICS,puts out a good effort.


----------



## nscr06fan (Dec 25, 2003)

Well i will say one thing,All of your hard work will pay off for you buddylee,just keep up the good job.I got a chance to watch you tonight and your driving is really something to watch.


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Did not see the boy drive but impressed with the highlite real.


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey guys i see everyone is online now


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

by the way..thanks nascar..whoever you are...


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Guys, if anyone finds me a Shumacher sst '99 lemme know. I need one for the 'nats so I can TQ mod Sedan.


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Dudes......Doesent anybody sleep or to jacked-up after RACING


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Chris,I don't want to here it!You could put a TLo1 in the "A".
Honestly,I hadn't heard about the Pro 4,so I checked the web site.
It looks pretty cool.Also$$$$$$$.Can't wait to see one.(belts are for racing-shafts are for coal mines)

Yep,Buddy's on it! You go girl!(I got to race in the "A" with him). :tongue: 
Don't forget to study as hard as you race!

You don't want to know who"nascar" is.


----------



## nscr06fan (Dec 25, 2003)

shhhhhhhhhhhh...i am in steath mode


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

As the saying goes Wings are for plains, Belts are for pants


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

hey...belts can be if it anyone is willing to let my try one


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Are your pants falling down?


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks Glitcher,that zinger made my day


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey! How is the racing going? Been out of commission lately but hope to check in next week! 
:dude: 
Mike


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

hope your feeling better mike...and snookie...what happened to the spec master?


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

''allan''


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

"Allen"? We sometimes have one of those at our track in MD. Yikes. :lol:


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Unfortunately,disrupts what could have been a good race both for drivers & spectors


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Snook,see ya next Sat.
I'll be down Wed. night.


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Road course practice on Wed?


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

No John, just some "oval guys" who are cross-posting........... Friday nights are still roadcourse practice nights from 4-9PM for ONLY $5.00!! The best deal in R/C???? John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Buddylee,Working on a set of shocks for my spare car.
When I get it done we can srounge up some electronics and you can run it for a while,see if you like it.
But be careful,it maybe Erics when your done with it!
Oh,we'll need a body also.
Let me know.


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Buddylee, just say the word I and or your sponcer should have somthing electronic lying around.


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

Someday guys, maybe ill think about using a belt...


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

In the mean time,get some spackle for that crack!

Belts are for racing-shafts are for elevators. :dude:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Belts are for speed-shafts are for shocks. :dude:


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Look out boys, Buddylee workin hard.
His stuff will be ready for saturday will yours...


----------



## RAYCER D (Nov 4, 2003)

Hey snookie dont you only turn left...

Danny keep up the good work!

Glitcher you have funny jokes.


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Raycer D. though you were a myth..


----------



## XJ667 (Oct 29, 2003)

GUys I didnt read all. I have been to the track its awsome. alittle far for me to drive to get my butt kick. I was wanting to know are the rumors true about River juction and steel city are possibly building a new building and tracks by Wildthing ball park in Washington? If they are true wooohooo!!! offroad closer than 2.5 hours to Columbus

Thanks Mark


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

XJ- We are talking about doing something together, but the Washington address is only one of a few possible locations. Unfortunately, because of the size and type of project, we cannot go further into details. Be sure, though, that when built, the facility will be one that the tri-state area will be well-known for. John @ RJ


----------



## XJ667 (Oct 29, 2003)

Sounds good John look foward to it. All alot of other people down around my area are too.

Mark


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

*On Road results*

Saturday race results:
A-Main: laps Time
1)Ray Darroch 33 5.00.88 :thumbsup: 
2)Dan Hartman 33 5.05.71
3)Frank Dietz 32 5.05.44
4)Scott Hartman 32 5.00.49
5)Greg Dobrosky 31 5.06.98
B-Main:
1) John Torotice 32  
2)Bill Small 29
3)Rob Gordon 27
4)Chuck Chambers 15 DNF
5)Tom Autry 13 DNF
C-Main:
1)Frank Dempster 27  
2)Gary Pickrell 26
3)Brett Watson 26
4)Bill Salerno 24
5)Gray Digby 17
D-Main:
1)Alex Birmingham 24
2)Mike Pahanish 23
3)Bill Pahanish 9 DNF
4)Tim Rossiter 0 DNF

Congrats to all for the great raceday!!


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks Danny,good work.

Your car looked awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Great job Buddylee. First time out with a new car, 5 sec. back from The Myth to come in 2.Imanage if we got more time to set up the car. Just goes to show you Hard Work dose pay off. Might have to brake out some real horse power. Keep working hard and driving your butt off... You remind me of someone who had that same DRIVE...


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Be sure, though, that when built, the facility will be one that the tri-state area will be well-known for. John @ RJ


John-Lets keep some of the biggest races, best tracks in the country in our area for sure!!!


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

uh, yeah, Ray. I'm doing my best for this area. John @ RJ


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks guys, the new car felt GREAT, gonna work on it some this week to make it look fast too, and gonna try some new setups. Hope to see all you guys again this saturday


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*What car is THAT????????????*

Hey buddy, c'mere, what car are you runnin'?? Tell us all, don't keep the suspense going.......... would anyone, perhaps a former "milkman" be happy with your choice?? Just asking. Would Bobby Flack know what car it is? Just asking. And HOW far behind the great Mr. Zippy were you? Just asking. And HOW FAST was the body painted before the car was finished? Just asking. And HOW MANY blue screws are there in a _ _ _ _ ? Just asking. John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

I know I saw some Associated part bags in his pitt.
His pants weren't falling down.


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

yes guys im gonna make it clear...im driving a LOSI now. With all jokes aside, the car is great and so is the TC3


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Uhhh??? Oh yeah, belts are for PANTS!!!*

Yes his toolbox is FULL of Associated parts, but he obviously needs to buy another one........and, also get RID of the Yokomo SG car soon!! He needs a couple of good batteries for the Nats, and a selection of tires. I hope he can have time to do the upgrades to the new car this week, so we can see a trim, race-form car ready to run on Saturday!! Buddy, you're so diplomatic............... John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Buddy,
I picked up a bunch of parts if you need to borrow anything LMK.
Don't forget to grind the chassis edges,look at Ray's car.,or ask John.
If you still have steering forward-flipped you may want to try this unflip it and use a sway bar on the front.(.070").It's a good compromise on the Ackerman,just a little more aggressive than flipped and not as aggressive as standard.
Don't forget,when you flip, and unflip, steering it changes the steering speed and travel,just keep it mind when setting DR and EPA.I found this out the hardway.All changes I made felt like crap until I realized what was happening and made radio adjustments.Also the lenght of the link on the servo needs to be adjusted.
You can also learn from other people's mistakes.(And I make allot). :dude:


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

No bad mistakes, just bad decisions..


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

John,

Did you chnage e-mail addresses or anything (stargate address). I keep trying to send you an e-mail-but no luck!!

Ray


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Yes, Ray, we did, but it was the purchase of Stargate by Earthlink that forced it. Our "new" e-mail is : [email protected]
It changed over after 1/15/04, and forwards will not be sent to us after. Thanks for asking, and sorry that you haven't been able to send us an e-mail. John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

''Oh Danny Boy''The Ides of March are smilin' upon you....
You asked for more power, you got it...


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Hey snook,your buddy glitcher could use some more power.
Wouldn't you hate to see that new car being passed by meatstick?

Buddy?Pal?Freinds to the end?


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Maybe 2 more Fantom Monster Horsepower limited left in case 4 sale
Sunday, have that sweet Fantom tool with you will make Snookie power.
Allan just got his own Fantom Dyno this week.Scary isn't it...


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Snook,I picked up a bunch of used monsters.
I'll check with meastick in about 2 weeks and buy it off him for $100. :dude:


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

I figure if I don't show him how to use it, can pick it up cheeper...


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

hey Punxsutawney phil(chrisgt2) are we going to have six more weeks of winter or is spring going to come early??? :wave:


----------



## deliveryboy (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey guys

Well Buddy, the Losi looked good tonight and I wish ya luck at the Nats.
I hope your bother can figure out that glitching problem, isn't this the second week of that?

Deliveryboy


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, I just walked outside naked.........My lil' shadow is liking the Spring idea...........if ya know what I mean...

haha, thats just sick


Danny boy......maybe next week I'll get ya......this new rc hobby of mine is tougher than it looks :freak:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Chrisgt2 said:


> Well, I just walked outside naked.........My lil' shadow is liking the Spring idea...........if ya know what I mean...
> 
> haha, thats just sick
> 
> ...


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

chris, if you can't beat em, join em....


----------



## Mike OBrien (Mar 20, 2003)

Snookie said:


> Maybe 2 more Fantom Monster Horsepower limited left in case 4 sale
> Sunday, have that sweet Fantom tool with you will make Snookie power.
> Allan just got his own Fantom Dyno this week.Scary isn't it...


 snookie power ???? who built the fastest spec motor you ever had ???


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Well,ya,you guys have that can zapper and stuff :devil:


----------



## Mike OBrien (Mar 20, 2003)

who me ???


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

hey snookie, you up for a lil practice friday with the computer?


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Call me. Track is already built. Few tight turns, track looks FAST...


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Snookie said:


> Call me. Track is already built. Few tight turns, track looks FAST...



Hey! You remembered to put some right turns in didn't you?


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Dude,yes there is just as many Right turns as Left turns. Break out the horsepower boys this track looks FAST...


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Guess there is no oval practice Wed. night?


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

no sorry martin, its easiest for sam and everyone else to have the roadcourse already setup so Sam has one less thing to worry about this weekend while John is gone. Sorry for incovience but its understandable to make this John-less weekend go smoothly.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

No problem just wanted to get a head start on setting up my new t12 before I went on vacation. See you guys at the end of the month.


----------



## Mike OBrien (Mar 20, 2003)

who has a car i can race sat night,,,,,, yes i can turn right :thumbsup:


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Buddylee, Mike would be a good canadate for your TC3.
He should hook up with you Fri. nite to put his elec. in.
Don't be suprized if he is in A Main.... :roll: (roadcorse left and right)


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

why would I be???my car was always in the A-Main, snookie ill call you soon for friday.


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Not to suprize you, everyone else...Call me for up to date info...


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Ray-Ray finishes 2 in club race Wed. nite. stock sedan
Bobby Flack finished 1
Rob Love finished 3


----------



## MuchoMadness (Feb 11, 2003)

*Who's Racing 1/12th Saturday?*

Hey Fellas!

Me and some of the Ohio boys should be coming over Saturday to play w/ "the little boogers". Anyone else been racing 1/12th on a regular basis? Guapo, Little Hartman, Thomas, Bailes? How many of you guys are at "The Birds"?

Hope to see ya Saturday! :thumbsup: 

Thanks!
-Jason M.


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

*Mucho*

Jason...who is going up on Saturday?


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

hey jason...ill be here but im running the races, but i dunno if im racing...snookie and i will deal with that later...hope to see you guys saturday... :wave:


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Come on over. John and Ray at Snowbirds. Will have fun without them.


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

If Dan is running the races, you guys will be there all night :drunk: 

Thomas is working and Bailes has not been seen since Cleveland.  

Dietz and myself are heading out to get our tires dirty.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Torino,where you going?
There's a place posted here in offroad forum,looks pretty cool.
It's in OH up around conneaut lake.
www.pierpontraceway.com


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

Glitcher- That would be the place. Frank went up and quickly checked it out last weekend. We are going to go up and try it out Saturday.


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

does anyone kno what size pinion i should run in a losi street weapon, i have a 78 spur, and i'm running a monster motor


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Torino,
Please give me full report!
Thanks.


----------



## MuchoMadness (Feb 11, 2003)

*1/12th racing on Sat.*

Joneser- Me, Jeremy, Tim K., and maybe Morrow if he's not working (but he probably is). Let me know if you want to tag along.

Torino- Let me know how the offroad goes. Heard about that place but don't know anything about it.

Hope to see all you guys on Sat. :thumbsup: 

Later fellas-
Jason M.


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Buddylee, good job running your first race.
What happened to the Ohio boys?  
3 heats & Main. All had fun time.


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Snowbirds*

THIS JUST IN, RAY DARROCH WINS THE SNOWBIRD NATIONALS...Stock TC, not sure of how he placed in 12th yet


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

way to go bro...we all knew you could TQ and win a race one of these days...perfect timing for it to happen too.... :thumbsup:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks Buddylee-good job on Saturday.
Congrats Ray-Ray!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Ray did a great job at the Snowbirds. Won Stock Touring Car A-Main. He placed in the A-Main in 1/12th as well. Due to technical problems on the Snowbirds end, several A-Main racers missed the race! 

Story and pics on www.steelcityhobbies.com if you want more detail. 

I'm sure John will fill in even more details. John, Ray and I had a great time in Orlando and we are looking forward to a repeat performance next year!

Mike


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Me, add more?*

I doubt that I could. Really, after the L~O~N~G drive down and the near 20 hours of being up when we got there, things went pretty well  One would think that with all the fun things to do down there (with in a 4 minute walk) we could have had some fun, but.... not really. The fun was TRYING to catch-up on the sleep that you didn't have. With this said, I will be going there again next year, and probably saying the same stuff about it...........I really MUST LOVE racing!
If anyone is in Orlando in the next year, stop by The Racerock Cafe on International drive (www.racerock.com) and see the A-Main winners' bodies on display in the showcases - the whole place is really cool, and it's ALL RACING ORIENTED!!!!!!!!!! I will see you this weekend, when "Mary" and I re-take control of the Raceway's racing helm. John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

ok guys its getting out of hand...WHY are on the second page of the posts...we should have posts everyday...maybe the oval guys are right...we are boring, but i don't see how, when we go left and right.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Buddylee goes both ways!?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey, whats the story with racing this weekend? It has been quiet up there in Beaver! I'm still lost in Florida after all the Nationals and have been waiting for someone to post some "news"!! Keep Well!
 
Mike!


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Ok, OK, I'll Post..............................*

Yes, it's time for me to post (finally). As of March, 2004, we will COMBINE our roadcourse AND oval days to one day- SATURDAYS. The first of these will be March 6th, 2004, when the doors of The Raceway open at ...... 2PM and the races BEGINNING at 5PM SHARP. This now allows people the time to practice both the roadcourse AND oval tracks, as well as time for pizza BEFORE the race. We should easliy be done by 9PM, and travelers will be home by 11PM at the latest. This schedule will run through the summer (with A/C). The sundays parking lot races will be announced shortly, and will probably start sometime in May, and run every other Sunday (approx.) through the summer months. Thanks to all who have race this season, and hope to see others soon, John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Nice to meet you Sunday Glitcher!! I have only one thing to tell you-Shoo Goo!!!

hahahaha!!!

See ya soon,
Ray


----------



## RAYCER D (Nov 4, 2003)

Glitcher you still have jokes...

Buddylee are you ready for this weekend?

Hey Mini-T how you been?


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

rayhuang said:


> Nice to meet you Sunday Glitcher!! I have only one thing to tell you-Shoo Goo!!!
> 
> hahahaha!!!
> 
> ...


Good to meet you also.It's cool to put a face folks from the message boards.
Ya,I wouldn't need The goo if I could stay off the boards,Just don't tell anyone I drove 2hrs to race in the "C" main.
Had fun,was hoping for a large open track,figured I'd do well after racing on Johns technical tracks, his layouts ROCK! I get to the Gate and it was like you knew I was coming.
Everyone was cool,no problems,I'll probably come again after the Nats.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I am looking forward to the combined race day on Saturdays... maybe now I can try to make some racing with a nice variety all in one. I am bummed that I cannot make it this weekend due to family issues in Florida, but in the near future I hope! Good luck to Dan and Ray this coming weekend at one of the races. I am sorry I cannot attend that one either!  But, we will have fun down the line! Have fun everyone! :thumbsup: 
Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Ray and Danny are doing really well at the USTC race in WI. Check out SCH website for updates posted Sat. Night. I post as I get them. Nice work John!
Mike :dude:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

*Ray Darroch wins again*

This just in!
Raymond Darroch wins touring stock and 1/12th stock at triple crown!
WOOHOO!!!

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=34577


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Where oh where did all the on road racers go,where oh where can they be... :roll:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

I think all of them were there yesterday.


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Once all the hoses are gone and new pipes are in place (just like the Snowbirds had) what excuses will I hear next?


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

hmmm...new pipes, ill definatly be there to try em out... :thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Congratulations to Ray Darroch AND Dan Hartman, as both drove their "little wheels off " this weekend at www.trackside.com in Milwaukee, Wisconsin for the US Triple Crown race. Ray WON Stock Touring, as well as TQ'ing it, Dan took 5th in the "A", after qualifying as high as 4th, and Ray also WON 1/12th Stock, after qualifying 3rd overall before the mains. Both showed what it takes when you go to a major race, and they represented themselves(and their home track) very well :thumbsup: Thanks to them and all(you racers) that support them in their efforts- Good Luck at the NATS in 4 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

buddylee503 said:


> hmmm...new pipes, ill definatly be there to try em out... :thumbsup:



The pipes are for racing,JEEEEEEZ!!!!


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

Are the new "pipes" installed yet? If not when?  

Will there be provisions for a Doggy Door?


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*The pipes are in!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yes, the pipes are in, but with the new schedule, roadcourse has been COMBINED with oval on Saturday- doors open at 2PM, racing starting at 5PM SHARP. Pizza will be delivered at 4:30PM. Thanks for asking, John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

John,

Do you have a touring car oval class thats popular? I asume its stock motor if you do.

Ray


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Touring "Oval"?????????????*

Ray, to be honest, nobody has ever asked about a touring car oval class......... but, if 3 or more show up, we'll run just about anything! In the past, only the novices have ever run a touring car on the oval, and then they moved to roadcourse when they improved, or were more confident. I'm sorry we'll miss you this week at the Gate, just please don't D&D (or ride with someone who is). John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Ray, to be honest, nobody has ever asked about a touring car oval class......... but, if 3 or more show up, we'll run just about anything! In the past, only the novices have ever run a touring car on the oval, and then they moved to roadcourse when they improved, or were more confident. I'm sorry we'll miss you this week at the Gate, just please don't D&D (or ride with someone who is). John @ RJ :wave:


Yup-no problem-I have become a very responsible old man!! I have designated drivers already set-up for the night!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

John-ygm


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes there is a doggy door, the bad news is it's at the bottom of the steps.


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

The new pipes are great! Got a chance to run some laps on em and it was a definate improvement. See you at the races......!!!!

Voganator


----------



## roaddog (Jan 23, 2003)

Voganator

hehehe


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Pipes? Where's the ho se????*

I would like to take the opportunity to THANK ALL who were involved in the "pipe full of fun kit #7". Without your effort and perserverance, this would NOT have happened. :thumbsup: Snookie, Chuck Chambers, Frank Dempster, Gary Pickrell, Chris Vogan, and most of all....the "pipe guy" **Allen Stephens**. Thank you for your efforts, and I hope this helps to attract more [email protected] RJ :wave:


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes Chris ran some laps last nite, just wish he would have used his car...

His oval car looked good. No complaints for oval. 
The sedan looked even better wheel'in around the disks.
Chuck ran 1st sedan on new track (also looked good) then I ran next. Had some FUN, might have to get one of my one next time...


----------



## RAYCER D (Nov 4, 2003)

I saw the new pipes last night and they look awesome!!! Can't wait till Sat. to race. See you all there.


Raymond Darroch


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

roaddog said:


> Voganator
> 
> hehehe



Webster's
Voganator;one that voganates
ie;"you have been Voganated"
ie;"that was a Voganation"
ie;"it seems you have been Voganized"
ie;"a voganazation has occurred"
ie;"voganate this"


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Careful,don't step in the Vogans! :devil:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

glitcher said:


> Webster's
> Voganator;one that voganates
> ie;"you have been Voganated"
> ie;"that was a Voganation"
> ...


 Chris is my hero.


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

HAHA, I'm dying over here......

You got that chassis for my aching TC3 tommy boy???

as Snoop would say

Chrizzle Vogizzle up in da hizzzle dizzle fo shizzle my nizzle


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

I looked for it,but couldn't find one.
Did you get a chassis off of me before? That might be the one I was thinking of.If not,I'll dig a little deeper.

P.S. I'm checking out losidude's car on Sunday,if he still has it.


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Nope, I didnt get a chassis from you, I had one. Its messed up too, just not as bad. You comin down tonite?


----------



## Mike OBrien (Mar 20, 2003)

the track with the new pipe


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Ummmm......can you even make that any smaller if you tried?????


----------



## Mike OBrien (Mar 20, 2003)

ok try this


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

I can not wait till next week to try it out. I just hope that the straight does not disapper over the next week. :jest:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Looks cool huh Ben!
You wouldn't believe how much bigger the track seems!
Your only gaining a couple inches from the old pipe,but from the drivers stand the 6 inch tall pipe would block about 1 1/2 feet of track from your view on the back stretch,with this pipe you can see your car and the entire track.It really is a big improvement,Can't wait to race on it!
I had stopped by when they were finishing it,I know John had thanked everyone that worked on it,but I would like to thank them also.
Snookie
Chuck
Old Hippie
Chrigt2 "THE VOGANATOR"!!!!!
Gary
Allen
And of course John
I wish I had more time to help out.I appreciate your time and effort.
I'm not sure,but I think the road course lay out will not change for a while.


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

The on road picture should stay the same for March.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

How'd the racing go Sat?
Did the PVC work out well?
When I stopped in it looked good and change over didn't take long.
What did the racers think?


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*NATs Predictions?*

OK, now it's my turn:
Stock Touring- Ray D-A-R-R-O-C-H (correct spelling), but Paul "Chicky" right behind, like it was at the 'Birds. Bobby & Alex are at a disadvantage, since they are not at the Gate weekly.
1/12th Stock- Speed will not be the ONLY factor in this decision, with a technical roadcourse.....................hmmm............Ray?.....
Mod Touring- probably Mike Blackstock, since he is really on a roll, and is local to the track, which always is an advantage.
1/12th Mod- Jon Orr, since this is HIS YEAR, and he is almost local to the track, plus he is "MR. 1/12TH SCALE"
Masters- Wow, tough field, but Chuck, Eli, and Rico T. could take it....
Finally, the announcing will make (or break) the races for any of them- Ian WE NEED YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't race, just announce. John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*John Peoples is my Hero!*

John,

I need your new e-address.
Send my a message Please!
[email protected]

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Tracy, you got e-mail........ I hope to see you at the Gate tomorrow. John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> OK, now it's my turn:
> Stock Touring- Ray D-A-R-R-O-C-H (correct spelling), but Paul "Chicky" right behind, like it was at the 'Birds. Bobby & Alex are at a disadvantage, since they are not at the Gate weekly.
> 1/12th Stock- Speed will not be the ONLY factor in this decision, with a technical roadcourse.....................hmmm............Ray?.....
> Mod Touring- probably Mike Blackstock, since he is really on a roll, and is local to the track, which always is an advantage.
> ...



You got plenty of help in TC John, but I'm not about to announce my way out of a possible Nats win in 12th scale LOL!!!! :devil:


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

I think everyone would agree, when Ian announces, everyone wins.


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

John,

Do you run a summer race schedule?

Thanks,
RB Love


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Summer Schedule????*

Rob, of course we do. It will be the same (Saturdays) right through the summer. And, of course, we AIR-CONDITION. [email protected]


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*ROAR On-Road Nationals Week*

Just a quick "Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" to ALL our guys attending the U.S. On-Road Nationals at The Gate this week/weekend. I will be there, and hope that as many people from "the Beav" will come over to cheer on Ray D-A-R-R-O-C-H, Dan Hartman(Spanky), Chris Vogan (Voganically grown), John Tortorice(little-T), Rich Martsolf, Mike Thomas(Rico), Ben Beard, and of course, "My friend" Dana Bailes!!!! :thumbsup: 
I am glad to have been a part of your racing careers, and wish all of you the best at the race. John @ RJ :wave: "The Raceway, Beaver, PA"


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Just a quick "Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" to ALL our guys attending the U.S. On-Road Nationals at The Gate this week/weekend. I will be there, and hope that as many people from "the Beav" will come over to cheer on Ray D-A-R-R-O-C-H, Dan Hartman(Spanky), Chris Vogan (Voganically grown), John Tortorice(little-T), Rich Martsolf, Mike Thomas(Rico), Ben Beard, and of course, "My friend" Dana Bailes!!!! :thumbsup:
> I am glad to have been a part of your racing careers, and wish all of you the best at the race. John @ RJ :wave: "The Raceway, Beaver, PA"


Its gonna be a lot of fun John!!! I hope we all do great and exceed our goals and expectations!

Ray


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

littleT said:


> I think everyone would agree, when Ian announces, everyone wins.



Awwwwwww, little T made me blush  Can't wait to turn on the Smooooooooveness at the Nats! Glory BE the Funk's ON ME!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I second that John... Good luck to all the local guys and to everyone. I will be driving up either Sat night or EARLY Sunday for the Mains... (depending on when I get back from some Off-Road racing earlier Saturday) ...and will get some cool pictures for the SCH Site! As always, pictures to be posted shortly after the race!
[email protected]


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Danny Hartman live on web cam, cool... :thumbsup:


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

He's talking to me!


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Snookie said:


> He's talking to me!


SPANKY!!!!!


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Poor Danny he's talking on his cell phone and tryin to go asleep! Leave the poor man alone. Or I bite!  
Laugh out loud


Snookie and Madi


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Racer D and Lil T.


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

I am not a ROAR national champ, however, I did TQ food every round. Special thanks to my sponsors Applebees, IHOP, and Bob Evans. My food was dialed thanks to them....


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Oh, can't forget Arby's and Mr. Hero


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Little-T, I will "sponsor" your meal at the next race... look me up next time you see me. :thumbsup: 
Congrats to Ray and Dan for putting on a good show. Some pics on the SCH site.
Mike


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Nats Congrats!!!!!*

This is a BIG CONGRATULATIONS to ALL of "our guys" who raced at the 2004 ROAR US On-Road Nationals- Chris Vogan, Dan Hartman, John Tortorice, Mike Thomas, Rich Martsolf, Ben Beard, Dana Bailes, and Raymond Darroch. (Plus others who have raced here too......) I had a fun (no sleep is fun??) time at the race, and wouldn't trade it for anything. Motor-man Spanky, keep up the good work, and think about starting your own motor tweaking business............  
Finally, congratulations go to Aaron, Jimmy, Holly, Ian, JohnV, and ALL of the others who went the extra mile( down the hallway) to make this a nearly seamless racing weekend. Your test scores have come back, and you have DEFINATELY PASSED!!! :thumbsup: John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

John-I was blown away at the speed of the VoganATOR!!!! 39 lap pace!!! WOW!!! I remember coming to the Raceway-what two years ago and he was just starting!!! Ahh-to be young!!


How much longer are you running roadcourse on Saturdays? How late can you get there and still make registration?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Yes, Ray, he is Voganic! If he would only race more than once a month...................!! We will run through the summer on Saturdays, with the doors opening at 2PM, pizza arriving at 4:30, and the races starting at 5PM. We should be done no later than 9PM, no matter what. Of course, we will obviously AIR-CONDITION through the summer, and have lots of cold drinks available. Don't forget your tire "sauce"(Jack the Gripper)!!!! John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, Ray, he is Voganic! If he would only race more than once a month...................!! We will run through the summer on Saturdays, with the doors opening at 2PM, pizza arriving at 4:30, and the races starting at 5PM. We should be done no later than 9PM, no matter what. Of course, we will obviously AIR-CONDITION through the summer, and have lots of cold drinks available. Don't forget your tire "sauce"(Jack the Gripper)!!!! John @ RJ :wave:


Sounds good. I am planning on doing the Tuesday night races at the gate and the occasional race on the weekend at CORCAR and the Raceway. I want to run a lot this summer so I can do well this fall-but not on Sundays if at all possible!!

Ray


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

The new track layout for April is ready for Friday nite pratice. :thumbsup: 
Thank you Chuck for your help...


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Snook,you've got my number,if you guys need help with anything please call.
Did you get a sedan yet?


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

*check it out*

Here is a link to some pics at Clev.
http://www.rctech.net/events/roarcarpetnats2004/index.shtml


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*The Raceway RACING ALL SUMMER?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?*

Yes, The Raceway is racing ALL SUMMER!! Racing is now on Saturdays, with the doors opening at 2PM, and the races starting at 5PM, with "PIZZA" arriving about 4:30PM. It's a combined race day, with oval AND ROADCOURSE classes running (track changes in between), and of course, AIR-CONDITIONING!!! Thanks, and hope to see you this summer!! John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## TopRowSeat (Oct 18, 2002)

What are practice days now?

New baby (kid #2) has knocked me out of racing for a while but I'm hoping to be back soon. I desperately need some practice... now more than ever.

It's easier for me to clear out an evening during the week than it is to clear an entire Saturday afternoon. 

Road course practice still available Friday night?


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Steve? Yes, but there will also be oval practice as well. So far, people have gotten along with each other, with the oval guys only running for a short while, giving the roadcourse more track time. BTW CONGRATULATIONS on the new baby!! We also have Ben Beard (little girl), Rich Martsolf ( little boy?) due this summer, and a couple others I am forgetting. John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

well i hope everyone heard the news about billy and duratrax, so i think in the next year or so when he wins the worlds with his evader bx, everyone will want a billy edition BX since they will be the car to drive.


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

I already ordered 3.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

All I need are the Billy up grades.(I allready have a BX).


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

John,
When are you coming down to play in the dirt? I hope to make a few on-road races on rainy days as that is the only time I can get away. Looking forward.
Mike


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Dirt?? With my sedan???*

Well.......maybe if I convert it to "rally" :jest: The only day that I can come down to MD is on Sundays, so let me know when you plan on having a special race on a Sunday, and I'll be there!! :thumbsup: Currently, we are working on a "Big Oval Race" slated for May 2nd, with the details to be finalized soon. This will NOT interfere with our already popular Saturday races, and will have a number of A-Level oval talent from Ohio and PA. Thanks for the invite, and keep the shiny sides up!! John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*RC Swap meet*

Hey all,

The Gate crew is holding a Swap Meet at the Cleveland, Ohio track on May 8th!!! RC PLanes, Boats, cars, etc. if its RC related-come and swap or sell it or buy. Details at the website and please spread the word. The more people come-the more fun well all have!!

Ray
www.clevelandcarpetracing.com


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*SWAP MEET AT THE GATE MAY 8th*

Hey Ray, thanks for the note, I'll be sure to let our guys know about it. Unfortunately, it is on a Saturday, or I would be there myself with a TAHOE FULL!!!!! Obviously, I have a couple of TC-3's (Ray D's) ESC's, servos, chargers, parts, parts, parts, etc. Good Luck with the event though. John @ RJ :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Ray, thanks for the note, I'll be sure to let our guys know about it. Unfortunately, it is on a Saturday, or I would be there myself with a TAHOE FULL!!!!! Obviously, I have a couple of TC-3's (Ray D's) ESC's, servos, chargers, parts, parts, parts, etc. Good Luck with the event though. John @ RJ :thumbsup:


JOhn,

I would offer to sell it for you-but will probably be pretty busy wheeling and dealing myself!!

BTW_whats the story on racing electric cars on asphalt in your neck of the woods? Any diversions around the area for my wife and daughter to sped part of the day (zoos, parks, etc.)?

Ray


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Ray, when the Heinz Field Parking Lot Race schedule is ready, I'll shoot one over to you. Heinz field is (obviously) in Pittsburgh, and the Pittsburgh Zoo is not far away, and also next door is the Carnegie Science Center, but your daughter may be a little young yet for that. Good luck again at the flea market, and hope you sell your extras! John @ RJ


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks JOhn. I just bought a Speeedmerchant Speed Spec sedan to run outdoors-Maybe I'll run that in Sedan class if they will let me or maybe they will have a pan class??

THanks,
Ray


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Oh-also-is there a roadcourse or oval set-up at RIver Junction during this week?
I am tossing the idea around of coming out for two hours or so during the day this week.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Ray,since your on here,what kind of seller turnout can be expected for the swap meet?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Ray, when the Heinz Field Parking Lot Race schedule is ready, I'll shoot one over to you. Heinz field i  ??i?    ?\? Eittsburgh, and the Pittsburgh Zoo is not far away, and also next door is the Carnegie Science Center, but your daughter may be a little young yet for that. Good luck again at the flea market, and hope you sell your extras! John @ RJ


To expand on John’s comments, Steel City Hobbies has already been approved to host and organize an on-road R/C event at Heinz Field. My thoughts on this is I would like to have a store open so I can “point” people in the right direction to continue the great experiences from that day. The Steelers and I are thinking of doing this event along with a scheduled event already at the Stadium to provide patrons with something more to do besides R/C racing. Which also means hopefully the gates to the Great Hall, etc will be open. We hope to narrow in on concept in the very near future. I am sure the news will hit Hobby Talk almost as fast as it hits the SCH website if not faster! (www.steelcityhobbies.com) Keep checking in for updates. 
Mike!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*Swap Meet*



glitcher said:


> Ray,since your on here,what kind of seller turnout can be expected for the swap meet?


I really dont know-but please help spread the word. Tell all the Oval guys too. I need a bunch of 1/10th pan car tires!! 

Ray


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

rayhuang said:


> I really dont know-but please help spread the word. Tell all the Oval guys too. I need a bunch of 1/10th pan car tires!!
> 
> Ray


John,

The test session I had at your track last week was great. I learned so much about my new car (pro4) that day. Well worth the drive-and heck-I wasnt at work-so thats always a plus.

Ray


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Look who's on the front page of the Business section of the Pittsburgh Post Gazette...


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS to Jon Orr for his great article in the P-G!!! If anyone is interested in reading it, go to the Pittsburgh Post Gazette online, and click on the business section on the left, and he is the second story in the center of the page.
Jon, what about your "supplemental R/C income"?????????? LOL Just [email protected]


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*"New" racing schedule for summer 2004*

I am resurrecting this thread from the lowly archives to give an update to racing this summer. Our schedule will be as follows:
June 12, 26 ; July 10, 24 ; and August 14, 28 for BOTH Roadcourse and oval, with the doors opening at 2PM and races starting at 5PM- of course PIZZA will arrive at 4:30PM.
I also want to take time to make sure that all are on the same page: RIVER JUNCTION is not closing when the Steel City store in Washington, PA opens. It will, in fact, (eventually) be a sister store to the Washington store, and a contributing member of the Steel City family of hobby shops in the tri-state area. I will be spending alot of time in the Washington store in the beginning, but races will go on at the "Raceway", as well as the "new" carpet track in Washington (sometime in July). I have also been "moonlighting" during the week, which is why a number of you have not seen much of me lately. Unfortunately, with the drop in attendance (no racing) and the poor hobby sales over the last few months, I have been forced to find additional means to keep the doors here in BEAVER open; on top of this, helping to get the new Washington Mall store (Steel City Hobbies) ready for the grand opening in about 1 1/2 weeks. This allows for just enough time for sleep and restroom visits in my 25 hour day. Thanks again for your past support, and PLEEZE find some time to race (here) this summer. John @ RJ


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Race at The Raceway Sunday Aug. 15. 
Doors will open at 10am and racing will start at 1:00...
You don't want to miss out... :thumbsup:


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes, Raymond will be at Sundays special race.
BuddyLee will you?


----------



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

So there will be racing at the Raceway on Sat/14 and Sun/15? Will it be both oval and onroad? Might bring my Bomber for the oval.


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Sun. 15. doors open at 10:00 racing starts 1:00 
Oval and roadcorse. 
Bombers put on the best show, so bring it...


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Snookie said:


> Yes, Raymond will be at Sundays special race.
> BuddyLee will you?



I'll be there just to see Ray!


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Well if Ray will be there, I must attend. Anyway, I feel like breaking a 12th scale part or two...


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

hmmmm....racing...maybe ill just have to come out to race against lil ray ray...need some foamies tho could anyone give me a hand?


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Just show up , we'll take care of the rest... :wave:


----------



## Mike OBrien (Mar 20, 2003)

let me know what kinda oval guys are comming i mite make it


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

buddylee503 said:


> hmmmm....racing...maybe ill just have to come out to race against lil ray ray...need some foamies tho could anyone give me a hand?


I'll be there with "Box o tires".


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Thank you everyone who came out on Sundays race. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Let's do it again. Racing on August 29th. Sunday doors will open at 10:00am racing to start around 1:00. Nice turnout for Sedans.


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Hey guys,

To anyone who is interested in running the 2nd annual NORCAR Halloween Classic in Cleveland, OH this year, here is the entry form. 
http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/NORCAR%202004%20Halloween%20Classic.doc

Thanks,
Jim Herrmann:thumbsup:


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Let's see more 12th scale roadcourse action this time; if you own one, you should race it. Enough of the taxi cabs already!
Besides, 8 minutes is more fun than 5. :tongue:


----------



## RacerXAX (Feb 23, 2004)

Now I have to get a touring car. Got the L4 for the left turns... XXX-S or TC3?


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Well if you are an associated person.... I won't stop you. However, if you want setup help there are some good losi people there, Including Ray Darroch.

I'm personally a fan of the Losi, but as you probably guessed I'm not always concentrating on Touring Car. 

(So honestly *my* answer to your question 'xxx-s or tc3' would be "12L4" or "CRC Carpet Knife")


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

RacerXAX said:


> Now I have to get a touring car. Got the L4 for the left turns... XXX-S or TC3?



TC3-I just happen to have one for sale with a bunch of parts and tires.
I'll send you a e-mail with my phone number.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Glitcher (dude)- are you coming on Sunday? If you are, then maybe Racer XAX could come and see the car in person? To add to "little t's" post, there are also alot of TC-3 users here as well. Both track types will be offered on Sunday for the races, so bring sedans, 1/12th scales (yes Ty), and oval cars too!!!! Thanks, and hope to see you there! John @ The Raceway :wave:


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Just talked to RaycerD, the 12 scale will be on the track...


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Oh... I can't wait!


----------



## RacerXAX (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks Glitcher. I am torn between shaft driven and belt (xxx-s). But I think I may go with the losi because the place where I bought a few things before has a great selection. (steelcity) I saw the pictures of raymond's car on their website from a few races, and looking at the results, there were both tc3's and losi's. But then again, using a belt over a solid drive shaft, there has to be pluses and minuses. I just do not know what to think now that I write this. Hmm. What other cars do you have?


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

John, What's the story?

Cleveland/ Akron wants to know!
Is RJ Dead or Alive?
Rumor is the marriage didn't last!
Did it even get to the alter?
Are you back in action?

Tracy


----------



## proprobe (Nov 28, 2002)

i have a tc3 thats a limit of 3 batteries run through it and have the itch to race .


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

Doorman, funny how I asked the same question in the oval thread. Something weird is going on.  he he


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Please see the oval thread for info on the track.
There is nothing weird going on.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=846564#post846564


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Message from John*

For those who are questioning "Where are Sam & John?", I just want to let you know that today, SCH and we have settled the differences with our parting and have sewn-up the loose ends that parties sometimes have when they leave a business relationship. With this, there should be no more "guessing" what has happened or what has been said, and our customers (from both areas) should know that we are just going our own ways. I wish Mike and the crew in Washington luck in their new track(s), and I will be visiting them when they get going - especially the INDOOR dirt track in a couple of weeks. 
Thank you to all of our racers/customers/friends who have been patiently waiting for an answer, and please stop by SCH in Washington and see the new track(s) sometime. Thanks......., John @ The RACEWAY


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

Glitcher,
Yeah, that was posted after my post. Thanks Looks like both sides are decent people who both love RC.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Dinge, you just don't know how much I love R/C - I have risked everything( and still am) to have a place for people to race and IMPROVE themselves by racing with people who can give advice and help, just for the asking. If you are who I think you are, you know that I too do race occasionally, and don't do too bad for the semi-annual chances that I get- either offroad or roadcourse. My practice is WATCHING (really) the "good guys" run on the track to see the line and throttle points. John @ The Raceway


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

RcDinge said:


> Doorman, funny how I asked the same question in the oval thread. Something weird is going on.  he he


RcDinge, I have missed John, Sam and the rest of the RJ gang.
I haven't been able to race with these guy's for a year or so because of a work schedule change.
I was sorry to here that RJ was just going to be a memory.
We had some great times there and John will always be the host for the most.

Good Luck with your future plans John!
I'll ride over and see you one soon I hope.

Tracy


----------



## deadman (Jun 1, 2004)

john 

you are a class act and a hard one to follow! in this hobby ive seen controversey as well as great times but through all ive seen you remain the same and thats great.

mike


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Deadman, thank you. Your words of encouragement are very uplifting. I will always be "around" in some capacity or another, involved in R/C, and trying to better it from whatever corner I reside. Thanks. John


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

Still looking good for this sunday....


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

For all who are wondering, "Beaver" weathered the storm PERFECTLY, and races will be on tomorrow (9/19), with the doors opening at 10AM, and the races starting at 1PM- PIZZA! arrives at 12:30. Don't let this race get by you, because it is the race attendance from the PREVIOUS race that keeps the doors open for the next!! (This is NOT a threat, just a friendly reminder of the cost involved in keeping a building open that receives no income on a weekly basis....) Thanks to all who have posted on here, and the Oval thread, and please let the Mike=RACERXAX  stuff behind, as the facts have now been determined, and everyone has already decided their position on the matter. Thanks, and.............RACE! RACE! RACE!!! John @ The Raceway :wave:


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

so does this mean that there will still be races held in beaver at the raceway?


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

What a great day at the Beav.......


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Races?*

Yes, we just had one today- look back in the posts...... The next one will be on Oct. 16 (Sat) with the doors opening at 10AM, and races starting at 1PM. The extended time is for MY racing and the Halloween Classic at the GATE in Cleveland (Oct. 8,9,10), otherwise it would be 1 week earlier. Thanks for asking, and tell the Byrne's about the next race. We had a good turnout today (19), considering the nice day, and once the weather turns bad, the 16th should just about DOUBLE that number. Thanks for asking, John @ The Raceway :wave:


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

Can't wait to get back down.......


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

u can count me in for this weeks race


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow! What a turn out Saturday. 
How about Chris "Voganateing'' the compation in On-Road and Oval...


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

They were Voganized!!! :dude:


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

:tongue:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Cleveland warm up race!!!????


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Is it cold there? :jest:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

That was actually................pretty good. :dude:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Once again we are having another race this Saturday with the doors opening at 10AM, and the racing starting at 1PM, and...........Pizza! will be in, hot, & available at 12:30PM. Hope to see some "new faces" that haven't been here since last season....... Thank you to all who have supported the efforts of those who want to keep the track open, and please know that we are doing our best to have a track for this winter season and hopefully longer. Thanks, and hope to see you Saturday (oval & roadcourse)!!! John @ The Raceway


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Check out this bunch of guys.lol.
http://www.nashrcracer.com/cleveland2004/firstshots/firstshots28.htm


----------



## zinger77 (Oct 28, 2004)

where is beaver pa.


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

It is about 30 mins North of Pittsburgh, zip is 15009


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Next race Dec. 4th*

Just a quick reminder of the race on Dec. 4 (this Saturday). The doors will open at 1PM, with the racing at 3PM, and PIZZA for DINNER will be about 5PM. This new start time is in response to those of you who have to drive a distance. Racing will be both oval and roadcourse. Come race on the course that makes great racers! John @ The Raceway :wave:


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

i'll pick up my shocks this saturday when i go racing


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

When is the next race?
Yes,I may actually come!
Where are you guy's buying tires?


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

Me too. I have the next month off and need something to do.


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

i am pretty sure its sunday the 19th


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Should I get my sedan ready or not? Dec 19th?


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Next race: Dec. 19, 2004*

Glitcher, you still HAVE a sedan? :lol: 
The next race is this Sunday, with the doors opening at 1PM, and the races startig at 3PM; PIZZA! arrives at 5PM. Racing will be BOTH roadcourse AND oval. The "next" race has also been scheduled as well- I'm choosing it.....................
Sunday January 2, 2005 Doors open at 12PM (noon) and races by 3PM, and PIZZA to arrive at 5. This is the race you need to be at! Thanks, John @ The Raceway :wave:


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

to those guys how want to see snooikie get beat for the 3rd time come raceing on sunday.
fast al................


----------



## nscr06fan (Dec 25, 2003)

Jeeze....If the glicher is going to grace the track with his presense, i might have to show up to........You do remember how to race on carpet dont you glitch?????


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

nscr06fan said:


> Jeeze....If the glicher is going to grace the track with his presense, i might have to show up to........You do remember how to race on carpet dont you glitch?????



Should be a piece of cake without those pesky jumps.(Diesel breath)

Where am I gonna get tires?


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Tires??*

Glitch, just show-up. Tires will be here for you- they may have black wheels.....................LOL John. :wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

How many plan on showing on Sunday ("weather" or not)???? Just checking, since a NUMBER of the oval guys are racing elsewhere. Thanks, John.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

:wave: I'll be there. :dude:


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

John,I'll be there along with Chuck and Gary,I read the oval by mistake thread and called chuck and glitcher and told him there was no raceing this sunday,glitcher called me and said he was talking to you and that there is raceing on sunday so we will be there,i'll call chuck and gary and tell them were raceing.
Frank


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Talked to Eric, he will be there also.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Sunday, Dec. 19th 2004*

There is now a change for Sunday: We are opening the doors an HOUR EARLIER to allow for "oval" practice to get equal time. In the last 24 hours, we have learned that a NUMBER of oval people will be attending races here at The Raceway instead of going to Aaron's in Washington because Aaron's track has been forced to be closed for this Sunday only. Please make sure you adjust your schedules accordingly. Thank you for your understanding, John @ The Raceway :wave:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Jan.2nd?


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

*Jan 2 race*

Yes there will be racing on Sunday Jan 2nd. Doors open at noon. Talked to some old friends on the phone, hope to see them Sun. :thumbsup:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Snook,you have a private message,call me.


----------



## nscr06fan (Dec 25, 2003)

Who is planning on racing this weekend?????


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

I'll be there so will chuck and gary will run on road .
Frank


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

i will bring my sedan if i can get my V7.1 ESC to work right


----------



## nscr06fan (Dec 25, 2003)

If you need a speed control i can lend you one to use on sunday


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

no its ok i just need it setup. its brand new and i didnt want to ruin it i wanted to get someone who knows what to do.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

TRossiter said:


> i will bring my sedan if i can get my V7.1 ESC to work right



Bring it.We'll help figure it out.


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

ok thanks


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Jan.2nd at noon!
Bring those new christmas toys!


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

I must of been BAD no new toys for Me.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Old Hippie said:


> I must of been BAD no new toys for Me.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Good turn out,great racing.
Next raceday in 2 weeks Sun.the 16th.

Let's get some 12th scale on road going,if your bringing them post here.
(Your welcome Little T.)

Good luck to Ray Darroch,Danny Hartman and Chris Vogan(The Voganator!) and everyone else that's going to the Novak race this week.

P.S. Ray is gonna spank 'em in 19t!


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

In case you've never seen it,here are pictures of the track.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=8266


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=8254

Thanks Snookie.


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Anyone looking to pick up a good used TC3 cheep?


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

How used, how cheap, and what trim?


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Racer kit (with droop) in good shape. Threaded shocks and alum servo/transponder mount.


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Well I should be coming on the next race day, so I'll be able to check it then.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Ive got a XXXS G+ to check out also.


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

when is the next race?


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

snook, my brother is looking for a TC3 if you give him a good deal he'll buy it


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Congratulations to Ray Darroch for winning Touring Stock Foam at the 2005 Novak US Touring Car Championships!

David Joor From R/C Tech Posted:

_2 minutes into the main Ray loses the lead by hitting the chicane, Johnson and Sobottka go by, two minutes in Sobottka hits a corner, darroch moves into 2nd, a straight away back from Johnson. Ray slowly starts gettng ground and at 3minutes Brad begins to fade and Ray passes Brad with 30 seconds to go.

Second main was intense, the first main Darroch took off at 2 minutes into it, not the case in A2._

(Because it was triple A-Main format, Ray won by winning the first two mains)

Great Job Ray!


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

anyone got any batterys for sale?


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

TRossiter said:


> when is the next race?


Next race is this Sunday.Doors open at noon,racing starts at 3pm.
I have some batteries,what do you need?4cell 6cell?
Look me up Sunday-Tom Autry.


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

"congratulations" Ray


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

i am looking for 6 cells


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Greetings Beaver Crowd!!! Just wanted to come in say hi to ya'll and give props to Ray for his Novak performance.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

The "Raceway at Riverjunction" has produced some of the area's best and knowledgable racers,and now can say they have the nations best!
To race against the very best sedan drivers the country has to offer,TQ and win the "A" main has given Ray,for one thing,a goal that has been achieved(not just win,but to absolutely SPANK them) and another thing,the respect and admiration of all who knew he could do it.

Congradulations Ray,you are the best in the U.S.A.!!!! We are all very proud!!

Look for articles on Losi's,and Trinity's web sites soon.(I'll post a link when they come up).


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*Lil' T?*

Lil' T,

Send me a e-mail. [email protected].
Trying to make some racing plans and have a question for you.

Tracy


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Ray,
Congratulations AGAIN! Making it to the top is one thing, staying there is another! Good luck at the birds and we will be there to cheer you on!
Mike - and SCH friends


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

If no one has raced at The Raceway before, now would be a good time to see Racer D ( Raymond D.) in action at his home track...

Congratulations Ray, you are the $h!t.... :thumbsup:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Snookie,your lathe bit came in today.I'll have it Sunday.

Unofficial poll:
What day(s) would you like to race in the future?
1)Every week
2)Every 2 weeks
3)Sat or Sun
What I was thinking is this,racing on Saturday's with doors opening at 9am with the track closing at 1pm,and racing starting at 1:30pm.Plenty of time for practice and for folks that have to drive far can decide between practice or leaving home later.We would switch the track from oval to roadcourse every hour so travelers will get track time.That will be 2hrs of oval and 2hrs of roadcourse.
Also,what day(s) would be good for open practice night?What times?
Again,what I was thinking,Wed 5pm to 10pm for oval
Thus 5pm to 10pm for road course
$5.00 for the evening.
One simple rule will be if noone shows or calls by 6pm the track will not open for practice.
Please feel free to shoot holes in this idea and give your opinion.
If you don't post on here we will be asking at the track Sunday.
Thanks.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

The next race will be Sun Jan 30th.
Doors open at noon,racing begins at 3pm.
After that race,you may see some changes at the track so please see my previous post and give your opinion,or what works for you.
Thanks.
Tom
We would like to do what the racers would like to do.So,if we don't know what the racers want or need it will be difficult to make the correct changes.
Please help us with these decisions.Thanks again.


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

i really dont care what the changes are just let me know what they are if there is any


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Every other week sounds good, the earlier start time is also fine with me, and I am not too particular on whether its saturday or sunday. As Tim said, I can adjust to the changes, as long as they are posted.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

I will post race dates well ahead of time along with any other news.

Along with suggestions about the track and times,I also need help with something else.
We may plan on having on hand popular tires and parts that may be needed.
If I could here from folks what compounds and brands they preffer,we'll see what we can do.Sedans seem to be all running purple/orange with purple.
What about 12th scale?
Anything else that would be good to have,motors,motor spray etc...
Please post or e-mail me.
Thanks.
Tom

[email protected]


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Good job Ray, you must be getting old... you tapped a board. :hat: 
1/12 tires, Purple fronts, grey rears.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I think Saturdays would be best because, Steel City and Arron's will both be running Sundays. I think several racers would like to race both days. Stock lots of Tc-3 front end parts "darn pipes keep jumpin in front of my car."


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

what about ordering a car?


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

TRossiter said:


> what about ordering a car?


At this time,we will be working out of our own pockets to keep tires,and parts so noone has to stop racing for the day if they have problems.
A good source for having a completely stocked shop has not been finalized,as we will consider this in the future.
I will refer you to local hobby shops for your larger purchases.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

martian 710 said:


> I think Saturdays would be best because, Steel City and Arron's will both be running Sundays. I think several racers would like to race both days. Stock lots of Tc-3 front end parts "darn pipes keep jumpin in front of my car."


Very good point,we had allready planned on running opposite days of other tracks.
Keep the ideas coming.
I'll check into removing the "legs" from the pipes so they can't run around.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

littleT said:


> Every other week sounds good, the earlier start time is also fine with me, and I am not too particular on whether its saturday or sunday. As Tim said, I can adjust to the changes, as long as they are posted.


Thanks John.
Are you going to the Snowbirds?

Please remember,the next race is Jan 30th,doors open at noon with racing(roadcourse and oval) starting at 3pm.


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Unfortunately I won't make it to the snowbirds, but I'm going to try to go to the Carpet Nationals


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Still have the TC3. Going on swap and sell soon...


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Just a quick reminder- THIS SUNDAY JAN. 30, doors at 12, and races at 3PM; PIZZA! arrives at 5PM. Thanks to all who have raced here in the past....NOW is the time to come back and race again!!! [email protected] The Raceway


----------



## nscr06fan (Dec 25, 2003)

Here are tonights race results
Oval
4-cell stock A-main
Randy Cercone 59 laps 4m1.46s
Bill Pierce 59 laps 4m2.61s
Bob Pierce 57 laps 4m2.99s
Snookie 57 laps 4m3.49s
Joe Martinez 56 laps 4m0.08s
Frankie Presto 56 laps 4m2.50s

Mini-T A main
Roxy Racioppo 35 laps 4m0.90s
Katie Bagshaw 34 laps 4m7.49s
Shyniah Watson 33 laps 4m12.71s
Samantha Bagshaw 18 laps 3m13.17s DNF

Road coarse
Sedan stock A-main
Dan Hartman 36 laps 5m0.49s
Eric Bagshaw 34 laps 5m7.41s
Chuck Chambers 32 laps 5m6.10s
Scott Hartman 30 laps 4m31.55s DNF
Tom Autry 1 lap 0m11.69s DNF

Sedan stock B-main
Jeff Stroebel 30 laps 5m2.09s
Gary Pickerell 30 laps 5m9.01s
Tim Rossiter 11 laps 2m0.4.s
Randy Cercone DNS

Sedan Stock C-main
John Tortorice 34 laps 5m1.05s
Brett Watson 27 laps 5m7.09s
Bob Hartman 25 laps 5m3.41s
Frank Dempster 23 laps 5m1.10s

Thank you all for coming out today.See everyone next time.


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Good job Eric, thanks for the results...


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

it wasnt my week


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Notice,John Tortorice's laps and times!Would've been good for 2nd in the "A".
Couple bad qualifiers.
Good fun racing Sunday.

We will not race next Sunday the 6th,can't compete with the super bowl!

Tentative date for the next race will be Saturday the 12th of Feb.
Doors opening at 9:00am,track opening at 9:30am.Registrations will be taken from 10:30am until 1:30pm.
We will be switching the track from oval to road course every hour until 1:30pm.
At 1:30pm the track will close.We will have a drivers meeting,and start racing at 2:00pm.
Again,any suggestions or ideas,please post here or e-mail me.
Thanks,Tom

[email protected]


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

Sounds good to me Tom, btw, stick with the losi:thumbsup:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

buddylee503 said:


> Sounds good to me Tom, btw, stick with the losi:thumbsup:


You may be correct about the TC4,but I'm gonna try some more stuff,it was only the 2nd time I ran it.
It's a little fragile(I know,don't hit stuff) but other than that,it's easier to work on and it has the same adjustments as the XXXS.
If you need a ride on race days let me know.
YGM.

[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Tom,
Good luck to you and partners with taking over the Raceway! I'm sure it will continue to be a fun place with a fresh staff. As usual, EVERYONE is welcome to compete at SCH anytime as well for both Oval and On-Road. :wave: 
Mike


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks Mike.

As posted earlier,we are racing this Sat,Feb 12th.
Doors open at 9:00am,track opens at 9:30am.
We will start with road course practice,switch to oval at 10:30.
Switch back to road course at 11:30,then back to oval at 12:30 until 1:30,close the track,have a drivers meeting and start racing with oval at 2:00, to keep the groove in the rug.
We plan on switching from oval to road course for every heat,unless the racers would like to do it differently.
Other things on the slate include running 3 heats and the mains,up to, a to be determined number of racers.Again,with the input of the racers.However,we are sticking with 2 heats this Sat.
Future plans call for new carpet,tire and parts inventory.and a change in required traction compound(witch we will have upon determining which compound)We have recently found that "Jack The Gripper" brakes down the fibers in the rug.
Possibly starting a club for the track that may or may not be affiliated with other tracks,club benifets and probably a points series.
For more news and info,keep an eye on this and the oval thread and stop by on Sat the 12th.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=100305&page=1&pp=15
E-mails welcome.

[email protected]

Something else to keep in mind,we will probably be racing on Sundays for most of the future races.We continue to work with other tracks in the area to finalize the schedule.
We will be taking input from you-the racer as to the frequency of the races,weekly or by-weekly.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Shyniah wants to know if anyone is going to race Mini-Ts on Sat?


----------



## nscr06fan (Dec 25, 2003)

As far as i know mt girls are going to be there brett.


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

finally got me a win in sedan


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Date for next race is Sunday-Feb 27th
Planning on the early start time unless we here differently.

[email protected]


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

are we gonna be running the 3 heats again next race or are we going back to the 2 heats


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Depends on the turn out,and if everyone wants to.
We will announce how many heats about 1/2 way through practice.
I have some batteries if you need them.
Tom


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

right now i want to get some parts for my car i want to get a graphite kit for my car and try and find a paint sceam that i like that i can stick with


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

What car are you running,and what parts do you need?


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

i'm running a TC3, but i had john order me some stuff right now. in the close future i am gonna want to order a graphite kit for it and that way i will have spare A-arms amd nuckles.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Should be in by race day.
See you then.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Next race,this Sunday,Feb 27.
Doors open at 9am,track opens at 9:30.


[email protected]


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Looking forward to another day of raceing at the Beav.two days of raceing a week is real nice,see everyone in the morning.
Frank


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

don't ask me why I put a (e)in racing I must of had brain fade ha!ha!


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

when is the next race?


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Tim, and others, we are currently working on the next FEW race dates, but the "next race" will be Sunday, March 13, with the doors opening at 11AM, and races at about 2PM. Lunch is your responsibility, but we'll (again) have PIZZA! at 5PM. Thanks, John.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Oh, I almost forgot- NEW TRACK PICTURE THIS WEEK. I really get B-O-R-E-D (board?) with the same one after 3 weeks.....................John


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

john i sent you an email


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

OK Guys here it is THE GRAND FINALE of the 2004/2005 indoor carpet season. Its goint to take place on April 8th, 9th and 10th at the GATE in Cleveland, Ohio. It's going to be competitive, fun and exciting. What more can you ask for? Trophies, Yep theres going to be trophies. Check out THE GRAND FINALE race flyer for all the details! This is going to be the start of another great annual race! Come on out for this one. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Darrochs#1fan (Mar 17, 2005)

Alright everyone who is as bored as I am.  Hobby Chamber has a live webcam and I'm pretty sure they are gonna be showing the ROAR Nationals that Ray, Danny and John are at up in Connecticut. www.HobbyChamber.com and click on live webcam. You have to have Quicktime media player for it though. Wishin Ray n Danny good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Good luck to Ray and Danny! Good luck to John putting up with those guys on the road. haha :dude: Happy St. Patty's day.



Darrochs#1fan said:


> Ray, Danny and John are at up in Connecticut. www.HobbyChamber.com Wishin Ray n Danny good luck!


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

does anyone know the next race date?


----------



## losidude44857 (Mar 19, 2002)

Just a reminder, the Gate is having a trophy race on April 8,9,10th information can be found at www.clevelandcarpetracing.com. This race should be fun, come on out, and if you have any questions, you can email me at [email protected]
-Buddy


----------



## Stickman (Feb 2, 2005)

Lookin' for a ride to Cleveland in April, for Ryan. I'll check each day this week.
Thanks,
Jeff Sprenkle


----------



## nscr06fan (Dec 25, 2003)

Jeff you have a PM


----------

